# NARUTO Spin-Off: Rock Lee & His Ninja Pals Thread



## tkROUT (Apr 3, 2012)

stream - 

download - 480p 720p 1080p

Episode Director - Masahiko Murata 
Animation Supervisor - Chiyuki Tanaka


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

I liked it! the animation art was really cute and it was funny enough to keep me entertained for half an hour. I like the chibi style tho maybe that influenced me.

want the ed theme in my life ;;


----------



## Kiss (Apr 3, 2012)

Adorable and funny episode. I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a download link for this?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't like that website (I don't know why I have to pay) any other option for downloading it or watch online?


----------



## Spica (Apr 3, 2012)

^You could, like, wait till next week when they will let you watch it for free?


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 3, 2012)

It was good, but probably I won't watch the show every week.


----------



## Red Raptor (Apr 3, 2012)

Try watching it at animecrazy.net


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 3, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Try watching it at animecrazy.net



Thank you!

OMG! that ending... I need gifs NOW!


----------



## Minatokun (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought it was hilarious, definitely going to keep up with it while ignoring the fillers this month.


----------



## rebeci (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice and funny! I nearly died when I saw Neji dancing~


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 3, 2012)

It was adorable.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 3, 2012)

It was alright... but I'd rather have bleach filler.


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Minatokun said:


> I thought it was hilarious, definitely going to keep up with it while ignoring the fillers this month.



You do realize this IS filler right?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 3, 2012)

Rock lee GO * Rock lee GO


----------



## Minatokun (Apr 3, 2012)

phazoninja said:


> You do realize this IS filler right?



But it's not Shippuden filler, like I actually find this funny and enjoyable whereas I am completely annoyed/bored during Shippuden filler.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2012)

phazoninja said:


> You do realize this IS filler right?


How can it be filler when it has nothing to do with the original series at all?


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 3, 2012)

That was hilarious! Much better than all those fillers


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> How can it be filler when it has nothing to do with the original series at all?



In the same sense that DBGT is filler.




Minatokun said:


> But it's not Shippuden filler, like I actually find this funny and enjoyable whereas I am completely annoyed/bored during Shippuden filler.



I bet if the filler episodes in shippuden were "chibi" everyone would eat them up.


----------



## Chaos Control (Apr 3, 2012)

It's not filler because it doesn't actually fill in for anything...


----------



## Jakeirako (Apr 3, 2012)

I loved it and I can't stop watching it. The dance in the ending was just . Neji looked so cute.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 3, 2012)

I liked Naruto as a secondary character there


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2012)

phazoninja said:


> In the same sense that DBGT is filler.


Not at all. If I'm not mistaken, DBGT is a filler continuation of the actual DB story.
This series has nothing to do with the original story. It just uses the same setting and characters as the basis for a new story that has no link whatsoever to the original Naruto series.
This series is its own thing. The only filler you will find in it is the stuff that didn't happen in the "Rock Lee & His Ninja Pals" manga, if that even matters.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 3, 2012)

It's technically not filler because it's not even set in the Naruto universe.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> It's technically filler because it's not even set in the Naruto universe.


Saying that this series is filler assumes that it has something to do with the original series, but as you say, it doesn't. So it can't be filler of something it has nothing to do with.


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> Saying that this series is filler assumes that it has something to do with the original series, but as you say, it doesn't. So it can't be filler of something it has nothing to do with.



I was under the impression "filler" was a name made by fans? So maybe to you it means one thing and to others something else?

"filler fills to give the manga a cushion"
But then GT comes around and filler turns into
"filler is non-canon events presented in anime form"

So, who is to say this show can't be classified as "filler" to some people?

Not arguing btw, just wondering.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 3, 2012)

neshru said:


> Saying that this series is filler assumes that it has something to do with the original series, but as you say, it doesn't. So it can't be filler of something it has nothing to do with.



Sorry, i forgot to put the "not" in that statements, fixed it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Apr 3, 2012)

rebeci said:


> Nice and funny! I nearly died when I saw Neji dancing~





Jakeirako said:


> I loved it and I can't stop watching it. The dance in the ending was just . Neji looked so cute.



they were dancing to the choreo of this song (a hit song by the group singing the ED Theme song, their chibified versions appeared a bit as well on the tv Rock Lee was watching).


----------



## gershwin (Apr 3, 2012)

Neji was the cutest pek


----------



## Gortef (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh lawd that was even better than I had anticipated.


----------



## neshru (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe the translators used the term "trolled" 

Anyway, the entire episode was incredibly not funny. This definitely looks like something aimed at kids and kids only.


----------



## Schnarf (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody have a download link?


----------



## taydev (Apr 3, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Neji was the cutest pek



As expected 

Even tho it may have seemed 'childish' to some, it was enjoyable regardless for me


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 3, 2012)

It was rather cute, but I think they used the poop gag too many times.


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Schnarf said:


> Anybody have a download link?



720


----------



## Aiku (Apr 4, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, THIS MUST BE ONE OF THE BEST THINGS I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

EVERYONE LOOKED SO CUTE AND THE OP/ED WAS PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice EP and OP/ED:33


----------



## Taijukage (Apr 4, 2012)

> In the same sense that DBGT is filler.


you mean dragonball SD. because gt is an anime only sequel, after the manga ended. it wasnt filling anything in


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 4, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> you mean dragonball SD. because gt is an anime only sequel, after the manga ended. it wasnt filling anything in



I know exactly what I meant, read the entire thread.



phazoninja said:


> I was under the impression "filler" was a name made by fans? So maybe to you it means one thing and to others something else?
> 
> "filler fills to give the manga a cushion"
> But then GT comes around and filler turns into
> ...


----------



## taydev (Apr 4, 2012)

You have sequels, prequels, and spin-off's. Then there is filler. This show is not filler. It is a spin-off. Obviously.


----------



## Kage (Apr 4, 2012)

i laughed. it's not even that funny but i was still laughing.

cute though.


----------



## honorableninja (Apr 4, 2012)

so anyone know if this might show up on hulu plus at some point i like to see it but i usually watch naruto and bleach on hulu plus visa my roku box.


----------



## TGM (Apr 4, 2012)

The second half was mildly entertaining, I suppose. That ending is absolutely glorious, though!


----------



## Undead (Apr 5, 2012)

Was Asuma in it at all? I want to see chibi Asuma.


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm eagerly awaiting Chibbysuma as well.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 5, 2012)

Fun seeing this animated, I completely approve of Lee's sexy no jutsu coupled with clone time. A most fearsome attack indeed. But braided Neji was the winner in my book. Loved the ending them song. :3


----------



## koao (Apr 6, 2012)

watched this instead of naruto

at least had some laughs and was more interesting


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 6, 2012)

koao said:


> watched this* instead* of naruto
> 
> at least had some laughs *and was more interesting*



Yeah, because that makes logical sense.

"Hey guys I'm going to eat a chicken sandwich instead of a hamburger, that chicken sandwich tasted better than the hamburger"


----------



## dragonfire41 (Apr 7, 2012)

very amusing


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 7, 2012)

phazoninja said:


> Yeah, because that makes logical sense.
> 
> "Hey guys I'm going to eat a chicken sandwich instead of a hamburger, that chicken sandwich tasted better than the hamburger"



So someone prefers a chicken sandwich over a hamburger. How exactly does that not make any sense?


----------



## Minatokun (Apr 7, 2012)

mgbenz said:


> So someone prefers a chicken sandwich over a hamburger. How exactly does that not make any sense?



I think he's getting at comparing two completely different things? I'm not sure though.


----------



## phazoninja (Apr 7, 2012)

mgbenz said:


> So someone prefers a chicken sandwich over a hamburger. How exactly does that not make any sense?



Did you even read his post?
I dumbed down the analogy and you still didn't get it?

Because he ate the chicken *INSTEAD* of the burger....
Then he said it tasted better than the burger despite *never having tasted it to begin with.*

He can say this episode of Rock Lee was awesome, but to complain and compare it to something he didn't even watch? That makes no damn sense.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 10, 2012)

Chapter 2 Stream:
casque beats

LOL at Neji dressed up as a korean idol highschool girl talking about the guy he likes XDDDD


----------



## JustVisiting (Apr 10, 2012)

Two episodes in and I already think this is the greatest thing I've seen, just like with the manga version. Lee's brilliant as always, Tenten is great as the straight man (woman?) and Neji is hilarious due to being the comically serious. Plus I love the cross-dressing this show, especially when it comes to Neji (Nejiko/Nejimi). He makes for one cute girl and I love seeing Neji's hair all done up in different styles.

Full shot of the skit scene-

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder if this cross-dressing thing is going to be like a running gag with Neji always questioning why he's doing it.



And in next week's episode-

*Spoiler*: __ 




If someone told me a chibi could look attractive I would now believe them. Damn Neji and Lee's looking mighty dapper.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 10, 2012)

Dat preview... dat Neji.
Fangirls gonna explode next week.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 10, 2012)

Tenten is friggin cute in this spin off XD

Love it. Especially seeing Neji in different kind of situations  And Rock Lee too, he's just hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is even better than Shippuden


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is great!! I'm loving this show. I want to see Gai more though


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG the hokages' stone faces at the end of episode 2 and rock lee's kenshiro impersonation. 

episode 2 was a lot funnier than episode 1. good show overall.


----------



## taydev (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn! Dat Neji in dat preview


----------



## Gortef (Apr 11, 2012)

It's going to be fabulous.


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2012)

just watched it............. why does lee even like sakura? she isn't worthy of him 

and lol at sun naruto


----------



## Vash (Apr 11, 2012)

Bitch should have been happy about the flowers


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 11, 2012)

Jak said:


> Bitch should have been happy about the flowers



Oh Sakura..
What did she do?!..Thank God there is another interesting thing more than fillers to watch..


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is the first time that Sakura takes off her red shirt ,and only wears a black bra....


----------



## Kage (Apr 11, 2012)

i could have sworn she got beat up more in the manga


----------



## Chaos Control (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder if Rock Lee accidentally molesting a girl will be a running gag.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 12, 2012)

Yet again Neji dressed as a girl is adorable. And Lee doesn't need to try to be any cooler, he's already amazing enough. Although I would be perfectly find if he or anyone gave me ramen to add to their coolness factor! I'd also take food over a love letter.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 12, 2012)

i saw this... this was the biggest torture of my life!! i thought the rock lee anime was gonna be funny but it was dreadful to watch. dreadful!! not sure if i will watch episode 2


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 12, 2012)

Jaga said:


> i saw this... this was the biggest torture of my life!! i thought the rock lee anime was gonna be funny but it was dreadful to watch. dreadful!! not sure if i will watch episode 2



Don't worry, chapter 2 is far better.


----------



## dragonfire41 (Apr 15, 2012)

so much neji in drag, also where's GAI?


----------



## taydev (Apr 15, 2012)

dragonfire41 said:


> ...also where's GAI?



Busy watching his past-due pronz dvd rentals.  (check episode 1)


----------



## Aiku (Apr 15, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOL THE SECOND EPISODE WAS JUST AS HILARIOUS AS THE FIRST EPISODE!!!!!!!!!!! 

IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE NEJI DRESSED UP LIKE A GIRL.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 17, 2012)

EPISODE 3

Stream: casque beats


----------



## Kage (Apr 17, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> EPISODE 3
> 
> Stream: casque beats



the buff bodies. why does this show get me to laugh at the stupidest gags?


----------



## Pagatcha (Apr 17, 2012)

The show is so funny XD
10/10


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 17, 2012)

*tkROUT* should change the first post and the thread title, because we are using it to talk about all chapters.

Thanks to this chapter we know that TenTen looks far cooler as a boy and that Neji's d&ck is bigger that Lee's and Naruto's XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Another hilarious episode... Although i liked the first 2 more

I can't wait for next week!! Gai and Kakashi are going to be in it!


----------



## Kage (Apr 17, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> *tkROUT* should change the first post and the thread title, because we are using it to talk about all chapters



agreed. this should be the official thread for the show in general.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh my God XD Best comic show of the season!


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 17, 2012)

*So decide to go one chapter per episode while leaving out and changing some parts due to the target audience *


----------



## Minatokun (Apr 17, 2012)

I am about to watch episode 3. The first two were quite funny so I've got nothing but good expectations for this one. Also I don't think this is targeted at young children at all, I know some of you had expressed that. It's just as funny for me anyway


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the manga better, but this has its moments...:rofl


----------



## Kanae (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a smile on my face the whole time  the 1st half was hilarious and the 2nd adorable. I laughed so hard at the "It's another gift the gods bestowed upon him"  best part.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 17, 2012)

That was hilarious. I love it when Neji gets screwed around. Lol@ Naruto saying he's manlier than him. Though we all know Naruto had a small d**k while i'm not expecting Lee's any better either 

The show just keep making everyone look like morons


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone know the number of episode? 12? 26? or more?


----------



## taydev (Apr 17, 2012)

Ho man! I was cheesing like an idiot the entire episode.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 17, 2012)

I find it weird that they replaced Might Gai with Naruto in this episode, in the manga it was Might Gai watching the battle and acting goofy with Neji & Lee but it was Naruto instead, weird.


   All in all, it was a funny ass episode, enjoyed it a lot, for Team Gai who don't get that much screentime in the main story but with the war about to commence, that will change very soon.



P.S Tenten looks fucking sexy with long hair.





9.5/10


----------



## Aiku (Apr 17, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!! THE BATHROOM SCENE WITH NARUTO, NEJI AND LEE. "HE'S MORE OF A MAN THAN ME." 

AND THE SECOND HALF OF THE EPISODE WAS SO CUTE.


----------



## Minatokun (Apr 17, 2012)

Aiku said:


> LOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!! THE BATHROOM SCENE WITH NARUTO, NEJI AND LEE. "HE'S MORE OF A MAN THAN ME."
> 
> AND THE SECOND HALF OF THE EPISODE WAS SO CUTE.



That bathroom scene was by far the best part of the series so far, only three episodes in and I'm hooked.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 18, 2012)

Watched the first episode.

I've got to say that I was not expecting this to be quite so fun to watch.

Hope this continues to give laughs.

Also have they said anything about how many episodes this is going to be?


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee's training @ 9:17 this episode was reference to Kyojin no Hoshi, I think.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 19, 2012)

There's also Tsubasa parody, if I see it correctly.

By the way, anyone care to explain why Yamato is in every episode?


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 19, 2012)

Yamato is Derpy?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 19, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> There's also Tsubasa parody, if I see it correctly.
> 
> By the way, anyone care to explain why Yamato is in every episode?



Hyuga Neji using Hyuga Kojiro's shot, that was the best thing ever.


----------



## taydev (Apr 19, 2012)

LuffyStraw said:


> I find it weird that they replaced Might Gai with Naruto in this episode, in the manga it was Might Gai watching the battle and acting goofy with Neji & Lee but it was Naruto instead, weird.



I know!  Dammint, Naruto go away. You have your own show. J/k 



Haruka Katana said:


> By the way, anyone care to explain why Yamato is in every episode?



This is great. It's like "Where's Yamato (Waldo)?" He stalks Team Gai.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 19, 2012)

Neji being baffled by Lee's illogical actions was perfect. And yet he ended up as much of a social goober as Lee when it comes to Tenten. I imagine their team being in for a lot of fun if only more of them were actually shown in the series.


----------



## Kage (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the ED theme stuck in my head (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━━━┻


----------



## TGM (Apr 19, 2012)

This show is actually becoming better and better with each new episode. I really hope they can keep it up. Good work thus far.


----------



## dragonfire41 (Apr 20, 2012)

so long hair and pony tail = guy in the Naruto universe? interesting...
am i the only one who thinks Tenten looks prettier with that look?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

No you're not. I wish she kept it instead of the chun li look.


----------



## LuffyStraw (Apr 21, 2012)

dragonfire41 said:


> so long hair and pony tail = guy in the Naruto universe? interesting...
> am i the only one who thinks Tenten looks prettier with that look?


No your not, I think she's fucking sexy in that look, Kishimoto should have made Tenten look like that in the current arc, it's beautiful as hell.




Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Neji being baffled by Lee's illogical actions was perfect. And yet he ended up as much of a social goober as Lee when it comes to Tenten. I imagine their team being in for a lot of fun if only more of them were actually shown in the series.


Well that is going to change when the war arc commences in the anime.




Kage said:


> I have the ED theme stuck in my head (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━━━┻


Rock Lee Gooo


----------



## Captain Slimyarms (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm completely hooked on this show! Does anyone know if there will be more than 10 "Springtime of Youth" Mangas? I know there are supposed to be 26 episodes of Ninja Pals and so far the episodes have been one-to-one with the manga...

edit: Just answered my own question...I found chapter 11!

Anyway, this show rules.


----------



## FallenCloud (Apr 23, 2012)

I love this show!!


----------



## Kiss (Apr 23, 2012)

It doesn't fail to amuse me.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 24, 2012)

*Today's episodes was really nice, also I like the little reference to Moteki *


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 24, 2012)

Today's episode was great!!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 24, 2012)

Byakusharingan!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just can't wait for next week chapter.


----------



## TGM (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha, yes, they're finally starting to adapt manga chapters, and what better than to start with the byakusharingan!  

This show is freaking great!


----------



## JustVisiting (Apr 25, 2012)

Yamato sure does pop up in the most random of places in this show.

I'm really enjoying seeing Neji getting himself into those ridiculous situations that Lee conjures. Neji's embarrassment towards something that is so and him being the comically serious makes it even more entertaining (because I love the guy).


----------



## taydev (Apr 25, 2012)

xD fucking Yamato! He be trollin' lol. I didn't even notice him this episode, thanks for pointing him out!

Poor Neji. I love the guy too and byakusharingan was epic! I lol'd when he told Tenten he couldn't help Lee due to dry eyes lmao!!


----------



## JustVisiting (Apr 25, 2012)

Yamato is basically an Easter egg, he shows up when you don't suspect it.

Neji sure did seem all serious about those contacts and that made it funnier.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2012)

so neji has a bigger......... 


so hyuuga have men have bigger....... things and just the women?


----------



## droidsteel (Apr 25, 2012)

neshru said:


> Wow, I can't believe the translators used the term "trolled"
> 
> *Anyway, the entire episode was incredibly not funny. This definitely looks like something aimed at kids and kids only.*



Thats what I thought. Aimed at kids to young to even understand the main series 

I did LOVE the art style though.


----------



## taydev (Apr 25, 2012)

My son is 6 and understands the main series.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 25, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Yamato sure does pop up in the most random of places in this show.
> 
> I'm really enjoying seeing Neji getting himself into those ridiculous situations that Lee conjures. Neji's embarrassment towards something that is so and him being the comically serious makes it even more entertaining (because I love the guy).



Neji in the swan outfit


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Apr 26, 2012)

this series is fantastic, i'm really enjoyed it


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 26, 2012)

This series is just too funny.I can't wait to see the other episodes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2012)

I can see why Gai inspires such devotion from Lee. Never has someone looked so glorious as a swan.  And yes, I have a weakness for serious characters being embarrassed as well. So huzzah for Neji there.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 26, 2012)

Loved the One Piece homage in the first part.

And not to forget ByakyuSharingan!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 27, 2012)

Yamato strikes again! Animators must've like him or something 

Everyone digs sharingans. Neji.. I had lost all hope in you.. lol


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Loved the One Piece homage in the first part.
> 
> And not to forget ByakyuSharingan!


huh, one piece homage?

lol those random subtle yamato moments. :rofl


----------



## taydev (Apr 28, 2012)

^I didn't catch the OP homage


----------



## calibre (Apr 29, 2012)

Best anime ive ever seen


----------



## Hydde (Apr 29, 2012)

its very entertaining


----------



## mgbenz (Apr 29, 2012)

The OP homage is obviously Bon Clay's Okama Kenpo.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 1, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> huh, one piece homage?
> 
> lol those random subtle yamato moments. :rofl





taydev said:


> ^I didn't catch the OP homage



Mr.2 from One Piece.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfqbCEXJKao&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaara77 (May 1, 2012)

Today's episode wasn't very funny. The only thing that was, was the cinderella bit.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 1, 2012)

I partly skipped the first part of the episode, only enjoyed the second one.
I want more fanservice from TenTen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2012)

i cried blood for lee after seeing him fantasizes about sakura 

he had everything in it, a family, a proposal.............. damn you kishi for not making his dreams come true


----------



## taydev (May 1, 2012)

I thought Neji's eye exam was funny XD

Also, Naruto's pink boxers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 1, 2012)

The sexy jutsus were hilarious, but this episode is by far the least entertaining.


----------



## Jeaude (May 1, 2012)

I find the whole series amusing. If you are not into comedy anime series I can see how people don't find this funny. That is all this series is, a big joke factory.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 2, 2012)

First part was slightly boring. I caught the Cardcaptor Sakura costume.

Second part was much better. Rock Lee dancing to the music was funny but I did feel sorry for him throughout the episode, he needs to let Sakura go.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 4, 2012)

I would definitely take Lee training over Naruto. Although I think learning from Lee might just kill me. I do so love seeing Neji all dressed up. But speaking of being stylish, I was hoping Gai would show up as a lovely fairy godmother, not just a wizard. I wouldn't mind picking up that quick change jutsu. And damn that flawless Hyuuga vision, I wish I could see like that.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 8, 2012)

Chapter 6 is out and it is the best one I've seen until now.

Just couldn't stop laughing XDDD


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (May 8, 2012)

oh my god kakashi


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2012)

where the hell  is my U S of A? 

this is episode lacks.................... america 


as for sakura's task to find a dream within a  dream
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOJqicM6x84[/YOUTUBE]


EDIT:

 America 

and next episode has orochimaru 

he will get trolled so hard but i don't give a shit


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2012)

Hilarious episode. Lee holding a smartphone  Kakashi reading porn all over the place.  And lots of other comedy gold that I'm too lazy to list.

I'm pretty excited to see Orochimaru next episode :33


----------



## Chaos Control (May 8, 2012)

I didn't enjoy ep 6 that much.

But Orochimaru next week!!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 8, 2012)

Addy said:


> where the hell  is my U S of A?
> 
> this is episode lacks.................... america
> 
> ...



None of those flags should be there in the first place since Naruto takes place in a alternative world where those countries don't exist.


----------



## Chaos Control (May 8, 2012)

Yamato always has the weirdest faces.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 9, 2012)

The new episode was really funny.


----------



## Barioth (May 9, 2012)

Spin-Off =/= Main Series Filler: Misconceptions.

Spin-Off Fillers =/= Main Series Filler: They both are fillers in their own series 

I actually not only enjoyed it but read the manga of it. It was good for laughs.

I laugh when one part in the anime where Lee mistakes Naruto Lead (Riido) to Lee (Rii)


----------



## cell47 (May 10, 2012)

Credits to tkROUT for Rock Lee's upcoming japanese episode titles :

6 木ノ葉の里の大運動会です／騎馬戦は青春の醍醐味なのです
7 大蛇丸はさそり座Ｂ型です！／ラブレターは最大の罠なのです
8 火影だってハゲるときはハゲるのです／大蛇丸はとってもしつこい男なのです
9 ヒナタはネジのいとこなのです／ヒナタの弱点はナルトです
10 チームワークこそ青春の証です／犯人はこの中にいる！です！


*Episode 6 
Big sports meeting in the village of Konoha. / The calvary battle is the real pleasure of youth.*

*Episode 7 
Orochimaru is a scorpion with a B blood type. / The love letter is the biggest trap.*

*Episode 8 
Even a Hokage becomes bald when the time comes. / Orochimaru is a very tenacious man.*

*Episode 9 
Hinata is Neiji's cousin. / Hinata's weakness is Naruto.*

*Episode 10 
Teamwork is indeed a proof of youth. / The criminal is in here. It's him !*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 10, 2012)

Lol, I figured Lee might actually summon a sweet devil. But had thought it would be Gai dressed up as a demon. xD If nothing else, at least Lee could get buy on his magical skills. It is really adorable how the rest of the team wants Lee to succeed. And head butts, even unintentional, really do win everything! Looking forward to adorable Orochimaru time. xD


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2012)

lol all these orochimaru cameos.


----------



## taydev (May 11, 2012)

^I'm ready for Oro.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see Oro and Kabuto out of character


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 15, 2012)

Chapter 7 is out:

Team Gai > Orochimaru + Kabuto (That's all you need to know)


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Chapter 7 is out:
> 
> Team Gai > Orochimaru + Kabuto (That's all you need to know)



lol, we already knew that 

i mean, this is a parody. reminds me of that one short with lee beating tobi. 

you know that when you watch this type of show. 

gonna start watching it now 


anyway, it has orochimaru so expect epic if not gold comedy


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2012)

orochimaru's english is  :rofl


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 15, 2012)

I saw chibi Orochimaru...:LOL


----------



## NeoBandit (May 15, 2012)

Ending PV feat. 1010 cosplay) :WOW
[YOUTUBE]EzxGQn9dGlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2012)

more chibi orochimaru  ftw 

next, chibi itachi


----------



## Gortef (May 15, 2012)

Well that was hilarious. Seeing Oro dressed for a holiday made my day.


----------



## Gaara77 (May 15, 2012)

More Orochimaru please!!! Great episode today


----------



## Spica (May 15, 2012)

"He may be overtly flamboyant but he's a man."


----------



## droidsteel (May 15, 2012)

Hang on, Orochimaru is going to be featured!? If thats true Im probably going to watch the episode he appears in


----------



## taydev (May 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> anyway, it has orochimaru so expect epic if not gold comedy



Oh indeed it was. 



Addy said:


> orochimaru's english is  :rofl



LMFAO! "Yea, I'm a tourist, OK" :rofl



droidsteel said:


> Hang on, Orochimaru is going to be featured!? If thats true Im probably going to watch the episode he appears in



Yes. Watch it you shall. NOW!!!! 

This is my favorite episode so far! :WOW


----------



## Chaos Control (May 15, 2012)

Orochimaru speaking english was the best thing ever


----------



## Mizzkie (May 15, 2012)

This was the best Episode so far!!
Wasn't expecting much from Orochimaru, but boy was I wrong!
What a pleasant surprise.
Can't wait for next week's too!

Is it just me, or was the artwork _perfect_ this week?

I personally loved the fact that the bird thing on Lee's crotch was crying when Lee cried. XD

Orochimaru's "confession" for Lee....eww gross. LOL

And when Lee hugged Oro and Kabuto... 
DAAAAWWWWWWW.
I'm glad this anime is about Team Gai.
No other Team can pull off such awesomeness.


----------



## rebeci (May 15, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> This was the best Episode so far!!
> Wasn't expecting much from Orochimaru, but boy was I wrong!
> What a pleasant surprise.
> Can't wait for next week's too!
> ...



I actually wanted to post something here, but...
'nough said


----------



## darkap89 (May 15, 2012)

Mizzkie said:


> Is it just me, or was the artwork _perfect_ this week?



They're wasting good animators for the show. The AD was Masayuki Kouda (same guy of Shippuuden 262)


----------



## neshru (May 15, 2012)

To be honest, this episode was nothing special from an art/animation point of view. It was standard for this series. Certainly nothing like the Kouda episodes on Shippuden.


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2012)

Orochimaru was awesome. 

He should stay as the main villain here, where he's extremely awesome, and let Tobi stay as the main villain in the Shippuden.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 16, 2012)

Orochimaru and Kabuto are so cute lmao.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 16, 2012)

Best episode ever. I look forward to Orochimaru and Kabuto making appearances often. I sure hope we see some Akatsuki too 



neshru said:


> To be honest, this episode was nothing special from an art/animation point of view. It was standard for this series. Certainly nothing like the Kouda episodes on Shippuden.



Why are you always so negative


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 17, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Best episode ever. I look forward to Orochimaru and Kabuto making appearances often. I sure hope we see some Akatsuki too



Oh yes yes YES. It would be golden. Since Orochimaru and Kabuto are already in. It gave me hope for akatsuki too.


----------



## Marsala (May 17, 2012)

Orochimaru ripped off Aizen. His secret weapon in the first part was a Hou-gyoku. Seriously.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 17, 2012)

Will now die from the adorable Orochimaru and Kabuto, thank you. The wonderful crazy kind of things Orochimaru would try to bring around an airport is a delight to imagine. I loved that Lee actually hugged Orochimaru twice and Kabuto messed up Orochimaru's first attempt. And those were just two out of the many that made me laugh. Although I would have loved to hear some singing from Orochimaru. 

Looking forward to seeing Tsunade and then hopefully Jiraiya!


----------



## taydev (May 17, 2012)

^As soon as Orochimaru was about to sing, he got cut off XD


----------



## TGM (May 17, 2012)

Orochimaru in drag. 

That is all.


----------



## Naklin (May 18, 2012)

I wanna see the oro one, where did you guys watch it?


----------



## lolface (May 18, 2012)

Naklin said:


> I wanna see the oro one, where did you guys watch it?


I watched it here ^^


----------



## Recal (May 18, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Will now die from the adorable Orochimaru and Kabuto, thank you. The wonderful crazy kind of things Orochimaru would try to bring around an airport is a delight to imagine. I loved that Lee actually hugged Orochimaru twice and Kabuto messed up Orochimaru's first attempt. And those were just two out of the many that made me laugh. *Although I would have loved to hear some singing from Orochimaru.*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Tsunade and then hopefully Jiraiya!



Seconded.  When Lee left the bar and the music cut out, I was like 

I loved this.  I loved it hard.  Why did no one tell me Orochimaru and Kabuto were in it and were this fucking hilarious?


----------



## taydev (May 18, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Seconded.  When Lee left the bar and the music cut out, I was like
> 
> I loved this.  I loved it hard.  Why did no one tell me Orochimaru and Kabuto were in it and were this fucking hilarious?



XDD

They're in next weeks episode too. I wanted to hear Oro sing as well XD


----------



## neshru (May 19, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Why are you always so negative


I'm not, really? The episode's animation was nothing special at all. Unlike the ED that has some pretty good movement, I wouldn't have guessed this was a Kouda episode if someone hadn't told me.


----------



## Naklin (May 19, 2012)

lolface said:


> I watched it here ^^



Thanks 

Loved the tourist part.


----------



## Sorutoku (May 19, 2012)

Shit sucked.. I hope they never make bullshit like this ever again.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 22, 2012)

Chapter 8 is out with mechas wearing just a bikini, Neji dressed up as a vegetable, more Oro's awesomeness and bald kages.

Best anime ever! XD


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2012)

lol  at robot gai 

so that is why kishi did not put gai in the pain arc in case he won't solo pain


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2012)

The pinocchio reference was hilarious  Yamato


----------



## droidsteel (May 22, 2012)

taydev said:


> My son is 6 and understands the main series.



When I was six I would have looked at this spinoff and said 'Eww im not watching that kiddie show!' 

Not saying its bad though, just saying its aimed at younger kids than that


----------



## taydev (May 22, 2012)

droidsteel said:


> When I was six I would have looked at this spinoff and said 'Eww im not watching that kiddie show!'
> 
> Not saying its bad though, just saying its aimed at younger kids than that



Yea, he doesn't watch he spinoff. He'd rather watch the main show xD. I love the spinoff though, I think it's funny and adorable ^_^


----------



## kidgogeta (May 22, 2012)

Next weeks a Hinata episode spread the word fanboys!!!


----------



## ryz (May 22, 2012)

Link removed
Character profiles.
Anybody wanna translate these?


----------



## taydev (May 22, 2012)

^Tenten and Kakashi's pics are so cute.

Oh, sorry. Can't translate xD


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 23, 2012)

There are two characters left... I hope they are Oro and Kabuto.


----------



## Kage (May 23, 2012)

the look on naruto's face when tsunade fixed her head on the mountain and the look on tsunade's face when gama ate her slug was priceless.


----------



## BUUUU (May 23, 2012)

this chapter was not as good, the next will be better, Hinata appears


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 24, 2012)

Great seeing Tsunade around even if it was mostly making fun of her. xD And I love how this addressed one of the things I was wondering about from the series. Of Tenten admiring the Sannin not going anywhere in the series. The summons were amazing, although I was hoping for Jiraiya. It did make me eat up toads and slugs though and apparently the little amphibians do eat slugs, ha.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 24, 2012)

Haha,poor Tsunade.She is in real danger with Rock Lee and Guy.


----------



## Gortef (May 24, 2012)

Kabuto is truly a nice guy who appreciates comedy. Even if it means that Orochimaru get's the short end, he still prefers that Comedy wins.

Next week is about cuteness and HHHNNGGHH!
Then again this is Rock Lee so it will be filled with abuse and idiotism, but still I bet there will be moments where my heart will most likely fail.


----------



## Recal (May 24, 2012)

Gortef said:


> Kabuto is truly a nice guy who appreciates comedy. *Even if it means that Orochimaru get's the short end, he still prefers that Comedy wins.*
> 
> Next week is about cuteness and HHHNNGGHH!
> Then again this is Rock Lee so it will be filled with abuse and idiotism, but still I bet there will be moments where my heart will most likely fail.



Haha, Kabuto was very, _very_ concerned with genre in episode eight.  He seems like the kind of guy who would take hours and hours arranging his playlists and would rage debate on forums as to whether a song is black metal, death metal or blackened death metal.


----------



## Chuck (May 24, 2012)

Gamabunta devouring Katsuyu


----------



## taydev (May 24, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> Gamabunta devouring Katsuyu



What better way to shut her the hell up


----------



## HokageLuffy (May 25, 2012)

A good episode, the hair styles Lee kept putting on Tsunade was quite funny.

By the way, I created this wikipedia article for the series, and it'd be good if someone with good Japanese skills could fill in the gaps.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 29, 2012)

Episode 9 is out.

TenTen and Lee support NaruHina but Neji is a hater... good to know it XD


----------



## Gortef (May 29, 2012)

Hinata covering behind the park bench, HHHNNGGHH!

And I was kind of hoping that Naruto would have made some sort of a "reaction" when he judged the Ramen he was eating on the park bench. All those remarks of how good it was and the fact that the second part was almost completely about making punchlines made me think of Yakitate Japan.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

i didn't that much laughs this time 

idk, hinata was kinda lame. but i did like fake naruto scene


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2012)

I was lolling at Neji's antics. So the episode was okay.


----------



## gershwin (May 29, 2012)

For me it was the best episode so far


----------



## LuffyStraw (May 29, 2012)

Another amazing episode, this is good shit, Hinata beating up Naruto by mistake and Neji & Hinata teaming up, this series is really good, I already know a lot of people who even already like it better than Shippuden lmfao.


----------



## taydev (May 29, 2012)

Neji is so sweet how he cares for his cousin <3 Poor Naruto


----------



## Recal (May 29, 2012)

The Hyuuga clan and their ancient tradition of one-liner comedy. The thought of Neji doing stand-up...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2012)

I felt really sorry for Naruto. Not knowing why who was getting beaten.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2012)

Poor Naruto 

"And so Naruto is sent blasting off again" 
Team Rocket, is that you?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 29, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Poor Naruto
> 
> "And so Naruto is sent blasting off again"
> Team Rocket, is that you?



 i was about to say that.


----------



## BUUUU (May 30, 2012)

Poor Naruto

hinata is a danger to him


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 30, 2012)

Now I can't think of Hinata without a bowl haircut. She would fit in with those two beautifully! Neji being all protective (and bad at it xD) was pretty cute. The second wasn't quite as wonderful for me but I wouldn't mind seeing Lee running a matchmaking service. xD


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 1, 2012)

shino crying over and naming out his dead bugs... 

lol they cut out/censored some of the akamaru part that was in the manga. not surprised i guess.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 2, 2012)

Neji hitting Akamaru's D*ck is not a pleasant sight to see


----------



## Kek (Jun 5, 2012)

"You're in the range of my punchline..."


----------



## mgbenz (Jun 5, 2012)

Newest episode is the best one yet.

Tenten:"Mind blown."

Yes, Tenten. Yes it was.


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2012)

indeed mind blown


----------



## ryz (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## taydev (Jun 5, 2012)

This one was good. It's always worth watching when Orochimaru is in the house xD

Can't wait to see more of Shikamaru next week.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 6, 2012)

Next week episode looks great.
High school uniforms XDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Whee, I really like the item of Chouji and Shikamaru so I was happy to see them popping up. I always knew Lee's eyebrows were to be feared. It was nice that they made use of the rivalry since I couldn't picture them doing regular ol' teamwork any better. I could have cried when it was decided Orochimaru wasn't smart enough to run a fake test. xD;


----------



## Undead (Jun 6, 2012)

Question: Has Asuma been shown at all in this series?


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Question: Has Asuma been shown at all in this series?



No. 

I'm waiting for Akatsuki. :ho


----------



## Recal (Jun 7, 2012)

I almost lost my shit at the second half of episode ten. The end with those melons... seriously, I don't even...

Just goes to show, though: Oro makes everything better.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2012)

Jet Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

nuff said.


----------



## dragonfire41 (Jun 10, 2012)

hilarious, next week's looks like so much fun


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 12, 2012)

TenTen with her hair down in chapter eleven!!!!!!
FANGASM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taydev (Jun 12, 2012)

I enjoyed this episode, especially the second half. Neji, you're so slick.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hinata


----------



## Kage (Jun 12, 2012)

I must say the Neji---> Hinata stuff is pretty damn cute XD


----------



## Athena (Jun 12, 2012)

^So true!!! 

Neji is one of the cutest things in these series (even when he is being kind of a little closet perv) pek

I also loved how Shikamaru was the only one who didn't get punished in the end... I bet he didn't tag along with the boys because he knew all the time that sooner or later something would go wrong


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jun 12, 2012)

konohamaru and sakura they are so cute I want to hug them


----------



## KevKev (Jun 12, 2012)

Kakashi's Trolling level: Boss


----------



## dragonfire41 (Jun 12, 2012)

tenten with her hair down is so cute


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 12, 2012)

dragonfire41 said:


> tenten with her hair down is so cute



Couldn't agree more. Also whats with the bird with bug eyes  

Loved this one.


----------



## Athena (Jun 12, 2012)

dragonfire41 said:


> tenten with her hair down is so cute



So true! 

I wish we get to see her with her hair down in the regular series someday.


Look at DATASSES (Shika and Chouji), naked Neji taking good care of his gorgeous hair, Naruto and Lee's underwater rivalry...

I want a scene like that in Naruto Shippuuden too!!


----------



## taydev (Jun 13, 2012)

^I love that screencap xD


----------



## Marsala (Jun 13, 2012)

Watching this episode after visiting Kyoto last week was pretty surreal.


----------



## Recal (Jun 13, 2012)

Just finished watching episode eleven. That part where Neji checks what's happened to Konohamaru and Gai starts doing squats right next to the kid's face... 

Jesus Christ. 

I guess the Byakugan has its drawbacks.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 13, 2012)

Poor Neji, he has much to put up with. Although I can't say which would be more of a headache, dealing with Gai and Lee or Lee and Naruto. Either is sure to tire a person out. And now we all know that Kakashi and Gai can be temporarily disabled by a soda attack.


----------



## Athena (Jun 14, 2012)

taydev said:


> ^I love that screencap xD



Me too!! Nude chibi boys are adorable, aren't they? pek



			
				Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:
			
		

> Just finished watching episode eleven. That part where Neji checks what's happened to Konohamaru and Gai starts doing squats right next to the kid's face...
> 
> Jesus Christ.
> 
> I guess the Byakugan has its drawbacks.



LMAO 

That was definitely one of this ep's many hilarious highlights. Thank lord he had boxers on him when that towel fell off


----------



## Miranger (Jun 14, 2012)

I've only seen the first 5 episodes but the sexual references ratio for a "kids" show is off the charts!


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

It was great, just watched it. Little late eh?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 18, 2012)

:rofl 
I really like this show...It's so funny,especially the Lee/Guy-Tsunade scenes...
Poor Tsunade...she would be more safe and sound with her enemies than with these two...:rofl


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 19, 2012)

Episode 12 second part was so cute!!!

Neji, TenTen and Lee are really best friends. The umbrella final part was so charming I want to cry.


----------



## taydev (Jun 19, 2012)

That second half of the episode I was like "Aaw Lee." Neji and Tenten were so sweet to him; Neji even wiped Lee's tears. Your right LadyTenTen, they are best friends.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 20, 2012)

Using a rasengan to cool down a cup of noodles was one of the best things I've seen a rasengan used for yet. Gai did pretty well the first round of this episode. Or at least, better than some of his other plans. Loved seeing him do that teehee look. xD; And yes, the second part was super adorable with Lee's team helping him out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2012)

AAARRRGGGHH I want Chibi Gaara already!!!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 26, 2012)

After watching episode 13 we can say TenTen>Neji/Lee.
She surpasses Neji three times in the rantings. O_O

And of course... NEJIMI IS BACK XDDDD
BTW: TenTen is such a MILF.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 26, 2012)

This week's episode seemed like serious business in the beginning then it became funny again  Gosh I wish these were canon  I would prefer that they had kept Morning Gorilla but Morning Chicken works too due to the skit they had


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty good episode!

I'm a little confused about the time this is set in though.  Naruto has sage mode but Orochimaru is still running about?


----------



## taydev (Jun 26, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> Pretty good episode!
> 
> I'm a little confused about the time this is set in though.  Naruto has sage mode but Orochimaru is still running about?



Not really a time set it seems. It's not relevant to the original source so I wouldn't take it seriously and compare it with Naruto. It's a comedy spin-off and the animators do whatever they want (bringing in old cast, creating silly new jutsu's etc.)

Good episode today. Neji munching on octo-puffs Chouji style and pouting and drooling over TenTen's box of chicken. He was hungry today.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2012)

taydev said:


> Well, Gaara did have a chapter in the Rock Lee manga, so there should be an episode with him. Let's hope so anyway.


 
I know, that chapter was hilarious. That's why I want him to show up already


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2012)

Kakashi cheering on Lee was pretty sweet.  Aside from that I also took away the usual thought of Neji being a lovely girl and now I want some takoyaki. Oh, and that they all look beautiful as chickens.


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2012)

Why this anime has to be freaking awesome??!!!! Every episode is just fantastic!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 3, 2012)

Episode 14 second part was so full of clich?s from japanese films I had to repeat it to catch all jokes XDDD

I don't like the new ending. The song is cute but the pictures belong to old episodes, I hope they change it next week after the swimming pool special.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Episode 14 second part was so full of clich?s from japanese films I had to repeat it to catch all jokes XDDD
> 
> I don't like the new ending. The song is cute but the pictures belong to old episodes, I hope they change it next week after the swimming pool special.



I too dislike the new ending  I want the dancing back 

Orochimaru's back next week  He needs to become the main villian. I love how Team Gai trolls him


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2012)

next episode = orochimaru + pool + children =


----------



## taydev (Jul 3, 2012)

Good episode, but I want the old ED back. 



Addy said:


> next episode = orochimaru + pool + children =



:rofl:rofl Can't wait. Orochimaru is comedy gold!


----------



## dragonfire41 (Jul 4, 2012)

Is curry actually that great tasting? XD


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

When is the next manga issue supposed to come out? I loved the Naruto and Lee switching bodies issue


----------



## Boradis (Jul 4, 2012)

I wanna see a SD/chibi/whatever Tobi in the show some time. .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 5, 2012)

lol, poor Neji, I really do like Lee's teammates better as a result of these. Neji makes a beautiful turtle. xD As for the heatstroke later, I can sympathize, darn this summer.  I'm sad they changed the ending, I really liked the previous one.


----------



## Gortef (Jul 6, 2012)

TenTen with twin braids is cute as heck


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 10, 2012)

Episode 15 was really funny. Tsunade is so ugly her face was censored XDDD

Orochimaru should appear more often, his plans are hilarious.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 10, 2012)

TenTen's body looks pretty messed up here.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 10, 2012)

erhemm...Tenten probably is flat so she put some stuff in her bikini lol

I almost hurl when I see Gai marrying Kakashi, oh helll no
but Nejihina...


----------



## taydev (Jul 10, 2012)

This was hilarious! I always love Orochimaru & Kabuto comedy team. 

Oh Neji, you're so prudish. Take them clothes off like a man. 

Lee spreading rumors about what Tsunade _really _looks like LOL. Tsunade must look awful without her make-up if her face was censored like that. :rofl

So Neji DOES love Hinata.


----------



## Recal (Jul 10, 2012)

Neji dressed up as the cow and the dog this episode.  Poor guy. 

Super Happy Fun Orochi Water Park (or whatever)  could have been much, much creepier. I suppose we should thank Kishi for small mercies...


----------



## taydev (Jul 10, 2012)

^Well his objective is too lure the children...


----------



## Athena (Jul 10, 2012)

Highlights this week:

- Neji changing clothes (and Lee demanding him to do it like a man);
- Lee's tiny swimsuits;
- Orochi's pool park crazyness;
- Kabuto enjoying the Icha-Icha series;
- Neji as a dog;
- Neji as a cow;
- Gai and his creepy fantasy with him and Kakashi in a love story legend with a sad end;
- Neji's wish of being "better friends" with his precious Hinata-sama;
- Tsunade's ugly real face jokes XD.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm all for Kabuto doing some smutty reading. xD Orochimaru continues to be hilarious, cheap, and adorable. Too bad only Kabuto swam in his tears.  Neji's wish was another one of those too cute moments.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't read the manga but this episode seems to imply that Jiraiya is still alive.  I hope he makes an appearance!  Also, I would like to see Danzo.  It's awesome what they do with the serious guys like Neji and Oro from the main story.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 13, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> It's awesome what they do with the serious guys like Neji and Oro from the main story.



After following the series for so long having Orochimaru's first line be "Our plan to ruin the pool opening worked flawlessly" is pure hilarity. 

Most of my favorite moments were Oro and Kabuto:


The idea of Oro and Kabuto building a pool park
Oro disguised to sell newspaper subscriptions that come with a detergent sample and discounted pool park tickets
"Sorry kid, you only got a four pack of tissues"
Neji winning a trip to Hawaii
Kabuto in scuba gear
Oro and Kabuto working the concession stand
Just the idea that two such dastardly villains want to ruin Lee's date
Manda gargling in the rain
And all the tiny jokes that go by too fast too see, like the gate to the Super Happy Fun Orochi Water Park?



Compare it to one of Orochimaru's more unique jutsus, Summoning: Triple Rashōmon:



This show has a surplus of goofball love for the main series.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2012)

Manda is the slide!? WTF? Not going there ever...


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 13, 2012)

Boradis said:


> After following the series for so long having Orochimaru's first line be "Our plan to ruin the pool opening worked flawlessly" is pure hilarity.
> 
> Most of my favorite moments were Oro and Kabuto:
> 
> ...



Didn't notice that.  Good find!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2012)

The pool looks fun, just don't go to the manda slide


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2012)

i wonder if oro's sound 5 work in the pool 

and we need a sasuke episode..... chibi orochimaru style


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 13, 2012)

Tenten's shifting cleavage...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree that we need a Sasuke episode. Hell, I need more villian's episode, it's way funnier to screw around with them.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been posted, but seems Animetal USA have produced an excellent English version of the opening.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QluF29GUsqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but seems Animetal USA have produced an excellent English version of the opening.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QluF29GUsqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



is neji supposed to be snake?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 17, 2012)

HokageLuffy said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but seems Animetal USA have produced an excellent English version of the opening.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QluF29GUsqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Simply great!
I'll going to use this as my new ringtone.


----------



## taydev (Jul 17, 2012)

Good episode today. Looks like we'll get more Orochimaru next week.


----------



## dragonfire41 (Jul 17, 2012)

...so chakra tastes good?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe we bore witness to the fabled Clan Gai today


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 17, 2012)

Poor Gai sensei, he got arrested because he looks like a total pervert.

*TenTen* : (cool face) I bought this at the store.
*Neji* : Don't be so honest!

XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 17, 2012)

AU Hinata is showing up next episode?!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 18, 2012)

I thought Tenten stood a good chance of winning. Or at least I like that she thought of Lee's tastes until they started adding chakra. xD; Too bad they were in on what the guys were up to, at least there was a delicious last meal involved! The second part was pretty adorable, well, before everyone ran off.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

I always thought it was Ino. 

Also, Shikamaru's idea of making girls willingly to be in the kitchen


----------



## Boradis (Jul 18, 2012)

Is anyone keeping a tally of the random Yamato sightings in the series? He never speaks and always lurks in the background doing something weird.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeap he's always there but I'm too lazy to point out where is he by now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I always thought it was Ino.
> 
> Also, Shikamaru's idea of making girls willingly to be in the kitchen



aslong as they want to be in the kitchen by their own well, why not?


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Boradis said:


> Is anyone keeping a tally of the random Yamato sightings in the series? He never speaks and always lurks in the background doing something weird.



that is the anime team's parody of yamato in the anime and manga........ almost irreverent.


----------



## Recal (Jul 19, 2012)

Had an actual lol-moment when Lee, Neji and Tenten finished their make-over of Gai.  Just watching him loitering in a dark patch of waste-ground in a see-through trench-coat was fucking hilarious to me.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 23, 2012)

There was My neighbhor Totoro's reference/parody around 14 min.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

Best rock lee episode yet. Especially the second.

Lee's idea of hollywood action is hilarious.
Neji's lolcrush on Hinata is seriously showing 
And Hinata... best part ever.  The stalker thing was gold and actually creepy LOL The animators sure know what they're doing.
The Orochimarux Kabuto thing was really gross though 

Great episode I love it!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

i only have eyes on you


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

Today's Rock Lee episode was the best.

They really took it all out. Haruka mentioned most of the awesome stuff. The animators and the writers must've had so much fun playing with the characters.

It was really great, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Best rock lee episode yet. Especially the second.
> 
> Lee's idea of hollywood action is hilarious.
> Neji's lolcrush on Hinata is seriously showing
> ...


it was the best piece in the episode 

+ hinata's piece and lee's piece.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't stop getting creep out by it  

I wonder why didn't he complain that what the movie was really lacking... HIM!


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I can't stop getting creep out by it
> 
> I wonder why didn't he complain that what the movie was really lacking... HIM!



indeed 

but still, i loved all the shorts. i would like to see super tenten's short though 

but i loved oro's the most because we saw oro in so many costumes  

can someone gif/screencap it or something? i would like to see it without opening a movie and searching for it


----------



## Gortef (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn Kabuto looks surprisingly fine as a megane girl.

Oh boy I laughed again. Great episode.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

Too bad Tenten's too focused on being the sane man. 

Hinata's piece could make a really scary horror movie


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 24, 2012)

lol hinata , and they still say NH is a true love


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Too bad Tenten's too focused on being the sane man.
> 
> Hinata's piece could make a really scary horror movie



naruto and kushina have their talk and hinata pops in.......... "im watching you naruto" then disappears and only naruto could see her. not kushina.

now that would have made for an epic piece.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto and kushina have their talk and hinata pops in.......... "im watching you naruto" then disappears and only naruto could see her. not kushina.
> 
> now that would have made for an epic piece.



 

No where is safe... even when he talks with Kyuubi.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 24, 2012)

wait is that episode 17 you're talkin about?
it's out already??? LINKPLEASE


----------



## Vash (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome episode


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 24, 2012)

okay what did i just watched?
Oro and Kabuto that was so...disturbing but i enjoyed that episode.

its kinda suspicious though why it lacks some of the characters like Naruto. Looks like they are still trying to cover some things up in the movie. 

anyhow Hinata's idea was the beast! Neji is always hilarious in the SD. awesome hyuugas


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 24, 2012)

The films that show up are:

- Die hard (Lee)
- Hachiko (Kiba)
- Romeo and Juliet (Neji)
- One Hour Photo (Hinata)


----------



## Naiad (Jul 24, 2012)

where can i watch those episodes??


----------



## 8 (Jul 24, 2012)

that stalker hinata was hilarious. she makes a good stalker. she even has the perfect bloodline for stalking.


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

8 said:


> that stalker hinata was hilarious. she makes a good stalker. she even has the perfect bloodline for stalking.



i wanted to see naruto's sasuke's and sakura's version of it


----------



## 8 (Jul 24, 2012)

Addy said:


> i wanted to see naruto's sasuke's and sakura's version of it


*sasuke:* why do you care so much about me? 
*naruto:* sasuke!!  you are by best friend!  sasuke!! 
*sakura:* we came to get you back sasuke! 
*sasuke:*


----------



## taydev (Jul 24, 2012)

Fucking hilarious episode, especially the second half XD

Hinata stalker movie had me laughing so hard, and Orochimaru is always comedy gold. I always liked Orochimaru but this spin-off took my liking for him to another level XD

I swear, people who bashed this show in the beginning are really missing some good stuff


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Jul 24, 2012)

I laughed hard in this episode.
Hinata's quite a creepy stalker, gave me chills.  lol Orochimaru and Kabuto's story is just epic. Oro's very adorable here. 
Did anyone noticed when Lee changed the drawings he looked like Light writing names on Deathnote?


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 24, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Best rock lee episode yet. Especially the second.
> 
> Lee's idea of hollywood action is hilarious.
> Neji's lolcrush on Hinata is seriously showing
> ...



In all honesty that was was kinda not surprising seeing Orochimaru and Kabuto like that.

I love Hinata/NaruHina, but I'll admit I laughed when Hinata did that creepy face!


----------



## Takaran (Jul 24, 2012)

Bruce wilLEEs as always unmatched and invincible
Neji support i*c*st with Hinata, it's unbelievable
Hinata creepy stalker should join to Orochimaru and together doing evil. 
Orochimaru still the best and the most hilarious at all, 
By the way I have idea about Sasuke vision; It's must be a apocalyptic film about Konoha : first incredibly devastating earthquake destroys everything in konoha then in the center Konoha held a huge eruption that accompanied super powerful  hurricane and then gigantic tsunami or even two washes away everything and finaly Extremely large meteorite falls to Konoha after a collision with him formed a crater 20 miles in diameter, all is dead Sasuke is happy. 
The end


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

They should just end the series now cause they are not going to be able to top the hilarity of this episode  Bruce W. Lee was the best but I loved seeing TenTen dressed up as Neo


----------



## mightylee (Jul 24, 2012)

I liked the show, great to see Lee get some screen time...


----------



## Kage (Jul 24, 2012)

any skit with orochimaru and kabuto in it is never disappointing.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the show. Kabuto and Orochimaru was so funny. That Hinata stalker was funny. Lee doing _Die Hard_ and then them doing _The Matrix_. The whole thing was just so cute.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 25, 2012)

Naiad said:


> where can i watch those episodes??


here! hope its not late yet narutoget

Oro has always been and forever will be my all-time villain. i'm so glad he also conquers NarutoSD 
i appreciate Lee, Tenten and Neji's friendship more with this show.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw the recent one because I was interested in Road to Ninja. The skits were so crazy. I don't think that I'll watch RL&NP, again. It distorts my image of Oro, Neji, and just about everyone.


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't believe this has been posted: 

T-shirt

Contains sketches and concept sketches from the show.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone notice the Death Note reference in the latest episode?  Also _sort of_ a homage to Being John Malchovich.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 26, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> I don't believe this has been posted:
> 
> T-shirt
> 
> Contains sketches and concept sketches from the show.



Wow! There's sketches and insight for each episode!

But... Chrome is giving me some strange translations... :S



			
				Blog concerning episode 15 said:
			
		

> I prefer Ino. Tenten is bigger or not milk! ! ! Sakura is tan white swimsuit. ...
> 
> Hey is it in the anime that is to batten the original symbol for a certain country can not be broadcast on the amount to screw! ! ! ! !
> 
> ...


T-shirt


----------



## Boradis (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought the "Die Hard" part was awesome.

I could watch Lee & Pals do spoofs and skits all day.


----------



## taydev (Jul 26, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> I saw the recent one because I was interested in Road to Ninja. The skits were so crazy. I don't think that I'll watch RL&NP, again. *It distorts my image of Oro, Neji, and just about everyone.*



Then you're taking it too seriously.


----------



## Bananskal (Jul 26, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Best rock lee episode yet. Especially the second.
> 
> Lee's idea of hollywood action is hilarious.
> Neji's lolcrush on Hinata is seriously showing
> ...



SOY actually makes me ship this


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't blame you 

In fact I actually saw a fanart of OrochimaruxKabuko before.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2012)

Everyone reversed was wonderful, I don't know who I liked best. But I do have to say shy Kiba was many kinds of adorable. I could also say that everyone was vastly improved through the power of youth. xD 

Of course my favorite part was seeing Orochimaru and Kabuto as the most beautiful pairing ever. The one person to stick by Orochimaru's side would be his perfect wife. What I liked best was Orochimaru being the one who came up with it, lol. He made my day even better when it all lead to this beauty -

[YOUTUBE]nT7ijnOHEDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8 (Jul 26, 2012)

no one mentioned shino yet? he was very.. colorful.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 26, 2012)

I wanted to mention him but somehow I forgot about him...


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2012)

8 said:


> no one mentioned shino yet? he was very.. colorful.



if lady gaga shino has more screen-time maybe


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 26, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I wanted to mention him but somehow I forgot about him...



OMG that's just wrong!...but I see what you did there.


----------



## taydev (Jul 26, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I wanted to mention him but somehow I forgot about him...



Poor Shino is forever forgotten.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry for double posting but i feel like if I edit my previous post it would be weird.

While everyone was crazeh about the RTN movie. I randomly found this and it must be posted because it's too hilarious  

Just a Rock Lee manga preview, I have no idea where else to post it. I also wonder if it was posted before, oh well. Just wanted to share for the lulz.


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Noticed something?


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sorry for double posting but i feel like if I edit my previous post it would be weird.
> 
> While everyone was crazeh about the RTN movie. I randomly found this and it must be posted because it's too hilarious
> 
> ...


is that sasuke........... wearing panties???????? 




















:rofl


----------



## Aiku (Jul 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY LORD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 29, 2012)

This shows no one is safe in Rock Lee's world.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Jul 29, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh Sasuke. XD
:rofl :rofl :rofl
Is the SD manga weekly or something else?


----------



## taydev (Jul 29, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haruka Katana said:


> This shows no one is safe in Rock Lee's world.



Bring it. My body is ready.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 31, 2012)

The first part of Rock lee's episode was cute. Seeing them do fireworks and all. Though it's weird that if Hinata can fund the fireworks, why can't Neji? 

Second was . We have Lee and Nejiko doing random couple acts which is hilarious (I think Neji got used to crossdressing by now.)
I like how Neji and Lee was trying to cheer Tenten up, but pairing her with Orochimaru squick the hell out of me. Good thing Orochimaru is not into girls rejected that 




tomatoxcherrylover said:


> Oh gosh Sasuke. XD
> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> Is the SD manga weekly or something else?



I think it's monthly, judging by how slow it's released and all.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2012)

orochimaru pawns neji and tenten with one line


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sure we'll see the *Orochimaru x TenTen FC* really soon XDDD

The second part of the episode was really cute.
It's weird how the ANBU squad cannot find any single clue of Orochimaru's activities but team Gai knows where to find him everytime LOL


----------



## Recal (Jul 31, 2012)

Oro was on form in today's episodes.  Lurking behind bushes in a dark park, bullying teenagers and trashing their self-esteem... it's just like in the manga! 

I kind of guessed what was going to happen in the second part, but man... Oro's reaction was the funniest fucking thing. Lee and Neji should know that Oro's only into teenage boys. Give him Sasuke in a bra with panties on his head and he'd be there so fast you'd hear a thunder-clap.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 31, 2012)

Oro has been watching South Park.


----------



## sensei131313 (Jul 31, 2012)

How much will this series episodes, anyone know?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 31, 2012)

bubble_lord said:


> Oro has been watching South Park.



I was wondering about that  I didn't think the Japanese would be interested in it enough to watch it. And man that episode is so old too 

Both episodes were too adorable for their own good  Hearing TenTen say what have I done with my life was too much


----------



## taydev (Jul 31, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> The first part of Rock lee's episode was cute. Seeing them do fireworks and all. *Though it's weird that if Hinata can fund the fireworks, why can't Neji?*
> 
> We have Lee and Nejiko doing random couple acts which is hilarious (I think Neji got used to crossdressing by now.)
> I like how Neji and Lee was trying to cheer Tenten up, but pairing her with Orochimaru squick the hell out of me. Good thing Orochimaru is not into girls rejected that



The Branch Hyuuga's don't have as much money as the Main House. Idunno

LOL @ Orochimaru. The Lord of SOY. 



Addy said:


> orochimaru pawns neji and tenten with one line



Calling Neji an airhead was so unexpected XD. Hilarious!



LadyTenTen said:


> I'm sure we'll see the *Orochimaru x TenTen FC* really soon XDDD



Everyone, prepare your anus. :ho



Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Oro was on form in today's episodes.  Lurking behind bushes in a dark park, bullying teenagers and trashing their self-esteem... it's just like in the manga!
> 
> I kind of guessed what was going to happen in the second part, but man... Oro's reaction was the funniest fucking thing. Lee and Neji should know that Oro's only into teenage boys. Give him Sasuke in a bra with panties on his head and he'd be there so fast you'd hear a thunder-clap.



:rofl



sensei131313 said:


> How much will this series episodes, anyone know?



It's going to be 26 for this season. I don't know if there will be a season 2 or not.

And did anyone catch Yamato? He was peaking behind LeeNeji on their date...........and other various places. XD


----------



## Miranger (Jul 31, 2012)

Oro has been killing on this series. It's weird how thru references they got me laughing at poo jokes... not proud of myself.


----------



## taydev (Jul 31, 2012)

Oro took over SOY since his first appearance.


----------



## Meoky59 (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if Gaara has been in or will be in SD?


----------



## taydev (Aug 1, 2012)

Meoky59 said:


> Does anyone know if Gaara has been in or will be in SD?



He's had a chapter in the Rock Lee manga, but hasn't appeared in SOY yet. 

I hope he gets his episode. Ishida Akira (Gaara's seiyuu) is really good in comedy, from what I've seen in Gintama anime (he voices Katsura). I wonder if they'll portray him as comical, rather than stoic in the spin-off anime.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 1, 2012)

Naruto's firework really did turn out much better than I thought it would be. I though the would blow himself up during it, not after. The rest followed in such a wonderful way as well. xD; Would have been wonderful if Kakashi did sleep through Orochimaru showing up. And who know his words could have such an impact in that way. Who wouldn't fall for him. xD


----------



## Gortef (Aug 2, 2012)

Great episode again. The fireworks part was really good and I do wonder if the this episode took the top position in The Number of Times Neji Gets Dressed Up in a single Episode. Too bad that Oros appearances were a tad short.

Next time... Swimsuits.


----------



## taydev (Aug 2, 2012)

^You just reminded me: Neji had boob's in this one XDD


----------



## Gortef (Aug 2, 2012)

The wonders of modern medical science.


----------



## Lalaka (Aug 2, 2012)

I've seen a gif of Konohamaru transforming into Sasuke, which episode was that?


----------



## Gortef (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahahaha. This beach episode was pretty damn hilarious... and disturbing. Hilariously disturbing could be the right way to describe it.

Though twinbraid bikini TenTen and swimsuit Hinata soothed it out nicely. As usual.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh and it's Gaaras time to appear in the next episode


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 7, 2012)

I loved the episode.  Even funner than usual.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 7, 2012)

Neji is such a beauty queen XDDDD


----------



## JustVisiting (Aug 7, 2012)

Neji, confirmed as perfect trap (if that wasn't obvious before in this show).


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Aug 7, 2012)

Gai's swimsuit changing is quite disturbing. Neji is such a beautiful girl. XD Also, Gaara's in next week.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 7, 2012)

I swear, Rock Lee episodes gets crazier every week  Love the show so much.

Great episode, Neji looks really pretty in that dress. Gai just love wearing random swimming suits huh...

Finally, Gaara haz arrived to get butt monkey' ed


----------



## dragonfire41 (Aug 7, 2012)

oh, neji's hair


----------



## Recal (Aug 7, 2012)

Neji playing the reluctant trap. 

Love it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

naruto votes for leesaku 

but lee deserves much better


----------



## Fay (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I saw on tumblr that Sasuke is in this episode. I've never watched Rock Lee before, where can I watch it :33?!


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> Hey guys, I saw on tumblr that Sasuke is in this episode. I've never watched Rock Lee before, where can I watch it :33?!



narutoget


----------



## Fay (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you :ho


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2012)

Fay said:


> Thank you :ho



no problem 

the only anime worth watching


----------



## taydev (Aug 7, 2012)

Funny episode! Can't wait to see Gaara in the next one!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 8, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Just a Rock Lee manga preview, I have no idea where else to post it. I also wonder if it was posted before, oh well. Just wanted to share for the lulz.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's an advertisement for the release of the second volume of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth'. 

They say to buy it, since Sasuke will be present in an omake at the end of the volume.

...which, by the way, I went and translated. Since no one seemed to be posting it and all. XD 

Sorry for the bad quality, but I had to work with the only scans in my possession...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 8, 2012)

For some reason I posted a reply in another thread despite the fact that I wanted to post here.

Anyway, that was fucking priceless.  Lol @ Sasuke wanting to have his own spinoff. Dude you already hogged the series man. 

I soooo wanna see those Sasuke and Akatsuki stuff animated.

 Thanks a lot Mezzo :33


----------



## Fay (Aug 8, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's an advertisement for the release of the second volume of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth'.
> 
> They say to buy it, since Sasuke will be present in an omake at the end of the volume.
> 
> ...



  

Epic, purely epic .


----------



## Kusa (Aug 8, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's an advertisement for the release of the second volume of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth'.
> 
> They say to buy it, since Sasuke will be present in an omake at the end of the volume.
> 
> ...



  I just can't anymore 

Thanks for translating


----------



## 8 (Aug 8, 2012)

lee using ninjutsu? only possible in sasuke's nightmares. 


that omake would have been even better if sakura was replaced by naruto.


----------



## Gortef (Aug 8, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Ahahaha! Ahahahahaha! 

Thanks for translating it btw.

Ahahaha!


----------



## Lovely (Aug 8, 2012)

The comic is too cute.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Aug 9, 2012)

8 said:


> that omake would have been even better if sakura was replaced by naruto.



Ask, and some kind fanartist will probably provide. 



Taken and translated from .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 9, 2012)

^ 

That was brilliant.


----------



## taydev (Aug 9, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's an advertisement for the release of the second volume of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth'.
> 
> They say to buy it, since Sasuke will be present in an omake at the end of the volume.
> 
> ...





mezzomarinaio said:


> Ask, and some kind fanartist will probably provide.
> 
> 
> 
> Taken and translated from .




So much win! I love this series. XD

and Sasuke is so cute, especially with the bra and panties on his head XD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 9, 2012)

I am completely behind Lee wearing clamshells, the entire male cast should do that. It was strangely cute that Naruto would help his rival see Sakura. The watermelon part was fun too, loved Shikamaru just lounging around and Neji being pretty. Was a bit surprised to see Shikamaru actually running for the melon. xD;


----------



## dragonfire41 (Aug 9, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It's an advertisement for the release of the second volume of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth'.
> 
> They say to buy it, since Sasuke will be present in an omake at the end of the volume.
> 
> ...



i feel like a female sasuke would look a little better than that XD


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2012)

you mean it is only an omake? 

still funny though


----------



## Cocochan (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasuke's adorable and that omake 

I want that animated!


----------



## JustVisiting (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you know the soundtrack for this show has been released?

Yeah, nothing was said about it. Well it has been uploaded 

I love the music in SOY, like basically all of it, I was waiting for this.


----------



## Miranger (Aug 14, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Did you know the soundtrack for this show has been released?
> 
> Yeah, nothing was said about it. Well it has been uploaded
> 
> I love the music in SOY, like basically all of it, I was waiting for this.



How is orochimarus music not there


----------



## JustVisiting (Aug 14, 2012)

Miranger said:


> How is orochimarus music not there


From the title, this must be Orochimaru's theme:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

Watched the episode. Gaara's so cute when he's chibi.

The second part wasn't that great, but someone needs to make a gif of Naruto molesting Neji  Yeap, that's right.


----------



## Miranger (Aug 14, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> From the title, this must be Orochimaru's theme:



I noticed that but it's not this one Yes. 1080p. 
which to me has been the l33t orochimaru song


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2012)

next episode  the ring parody?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2012)

Neji for Sadako. \o/


----------



## taydev (Aug 14, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Did you know the soundtrack for this show has been released?
> 
> Yeah, nothing was said about it. Well it has been uploaded
> 
> I love the music in SOY, like basically all of it, I was waiting for this.



I really like the OST also and was wondering when it was coming out. Thanks for the link. +rep


----------



## Recal (Aug 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> next episode  the ring parody?



Looking forward to it.  For some reason, this week's episode fell a bit flat for me.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Aug 16, 2012)

I like the first part. Gaara and Lee rivalry. XD

I vote Orochimaru for being Sadako.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Looking forward to it.  For some reason, this week's episode fell a bit flat for me.



lacked orochimaru


----------



## 8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Looking forward to it.  For some reason, this week's episode fell a bit flat for me.


same here. this was one of the weakest episodes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 16, 2012)

lol, Lee's squeeze move looked far better than Gaaara's I have to admit. xD But awww, poor stressed Gaara accidentally damaging Lee and getting snotted on, lol. And the second part was odd, even for this spinoff. xD; It was kind of depressing, like if a real person really tried to be a part of Naruto. D:


----------



## taydev (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree this one fell. I can't even remember anything about it besides Gaara's appearance in the first segment. And I don't even remember what that story was about. XD

Aaw.   Hopefully the next one will be better.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 16, 2012)

Bout time the Sakura swimsuit and Gaara chapters were animated!! The poster with Tenten, Sakura and Ino was hot :ho would've been better if Hinata was on it.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't like this one.
Chapters that come from he manga are pretty weak, anime team does better by its own.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2012)

Neji, haz the power to see porn through things, can't see Orochimaru behind Hokage's face. Wut.

Naruto was a wuss in the episode, but it's hilarious 

Since the 3rd Hokage is already dead... well I find it odd that Orochimaru was comically screwing around his village, doesn't seem right to me lol


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 21, 2012)

wow! 3rd Hokage can use Dan's jutsu XDDDD

Nobody in that village return the VHS' after watching them? and more important... they use VHS? O_O


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2012)

orochimaru as 3rd hokage? link to episode now


----------



## JustVisiting (Aug 21, 2012)

Neji is such an adorable closet pervert. ....Actually he was kind of open.

The ending has been altered so now all of the scenes in it are animated.

Images from the 14 second preview for the next episode (pics from 2chan):


*Spoiler*: __ 














These scenes aren't included in the 30 second preview that you would see.



Addy said:


> orochimaru as 3rd hokage? link to episode now


Here, though Orochimaru wasn't being the 3rd Hokage. I'll let you find out.


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2012)

orochimaru's bits are always the best of any episode :rofl 

a 37 floor penthouse


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 21, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Neji is such an adorable closet pervert. ....Actually he was kind of open.
> 
> The ending has been altered so now all of the scenes in it are animated.
> 
> ...


These are so cute. :33 Lol NejiLee


----------



## Recal (Aug 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> orochimaru's bits are always the best of any episode :rofl
> 
> a 37 floor penthouse



Word.  Who knew Oro was big into interior design? 

Naruto being terrifed of ghost stories was kinda funny. Same with Neji's ability to identify particular brands of bath-salts (and which type of porn is on dodgy DVDs.)  Kabuto yelling at Oro because he 'forgot' to return Icha Icha was good too. Kabuto needs his pr0n.  Jiraiya must be absolutely minted in SD universe.

Lee really needs to go see a doc about his sweating problem...


----------



## ryz (Aug 21, 2012)

I didn't understand Neji's pun 

Also, what was that random screenshot of tenten and sakura in a bikini at around the 2:30 mark? (when Tenten hits the spinning lee)? That was random and weird


----------



## Cocochan (Aug 21, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Images from the 14 second preview for the next episode (pics from 2chan):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now I'm excited.

And what pun? The one about the wolfman's shedding hair?


----------



## Recal (Aug 21, 2012)

ryz said:


> I didn't understand Neji's pun



Good point.  Neither did I.  If someone could explain Neji's wolf-comb-shedding pun, that'd be great.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Word.  Who knew Oro was big into interior design?
> 
> Naruto being terrifed of ghost stories was kinda funny. Same with Neji's ability to identify particular brands of bath-salts (and which type of porn is on dodgy DVDs.)  Kabuto yelling at Oro because he 'forgot' to return Icha Icha was good too. Kabuto needs his pr0n.  Jiraiya must be absolutely minted in SD universe.
> 
> Lee really needs to go see a doc about his sweating problem...


Orochi blasting off again


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Aug 21, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Neji is such an adorable closet pervert. ....Actually he was kind of open.
> 
> The ending has been altered so now all of the scenes in it are animated.
> 
> ...



lol lee is cute as girl


----------



## taydev (Aug 21, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Neji, haz the power to see porn through things, can't see Orochimaru behind Hokage's face. Wut.
> 
> Naruto was a wuss in the episode, but it's hilarious



I know! I noticed in SOY his Byakugan is instantly in use for the smallest and pettiest of things. He never uses it when it's actually _needed_. :rofl

And LOL @ Naruto being a wimp.



LadyTenTen said:


> Nobody in that village return the VHS' after watching them? and more important... they use VHS? O_O



So many accrued late fees in Konoha.  And yea, what's the deal with VHS? XDD



JustVisiting said:


> Neji is such an adorable closet pervert. ....Actually he was kind of open.
> 
> The ending has been altered so now all of the scenes in it are animated.
> 
> ...



I love Neji's pervy-ness; I think it's cute for a quiet and controlled character like him. Although he's not so quiet in SOY XD

And I think I'll be boarding that NejiLee ship now. 



Addy said:


> orochimaru's bits are always the best of any episode
> 
> *a 37 floor penthouse*



Oro is King. I love him and Kabuto; so much comedy gold between them. XD



ryz said:


> I didn't understand Neji's pun
> 
> Also, what was that random screenshot of tenten and sakura in a bikini at around the 2:30 mark? (when Tenten hits the spinning lee)? That was random and weird



I didn't understand it either but I laughed because it seemed so retarded XD

I also saw the random screenshot. I didn't rewind it though; I should go back and have another look at it.

BTW, did you all see Yamato sitting and sleeping between the urinals during Naruto's story? XDD He was also in the dark hallway peeking around the corner during TenTen's story, along with other various places, as usual. LOL.


----------



## 8 (Aug 21, 2012)

byakugan is too awesome! on top of peeping, it can also read porn on vhs.


----------



## mgbenz (Aug 21, 2012)

Another hilarious episode. I absolutely love this series. XD


----------



## Khaotic (Aug 22, 2012)

Everybody loves Jiraiya's work even Orochimaru  Scary cat Naruto is so cute. Love it, Neji doesn't need a VCR. I still  love the way Yamato appears in every episode. I am little concerned that he was chillin' in an urinal  .


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 22, 2012)

Cocochan said:


> Now I'm excited.
> 
> And what pun? The one about the wolfman's shedding hair?



It seems that wolf-man and shedding are the same word.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2012)

Ha, I always like things about super expensive library fines. My system just has it charge you the cost of the book after awhile if it is super overdue after it gets to a certain amount. But the food gone bad was pretty scary! Made me kind of want to watch a certain Cowboy Bebop episode. And not a bad idea, lumping in a night of ghost stories together with a courage test. That would seriously freak me out.

Aw, gross, Hokage toilet water. Although now I want those Hyuuga eyes more than I ever did before. xD Everyone really should just bond over Icha Icha Paradise!


----------



## Miranger (Aug 23, 2012)

Not a fan of Orochi blasting off like he's some crummy Team Rocket member...


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn, I laughed so much while watching this episode, it must be one of the best in the series.


----------



## smoker San (Aug 25, 2012)

Yuck. Just Ugh.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2012)

This episode is pretty funny 

I loled hard when Lee says his signature move never worked even in the main series anyway. Also when Lee shouts 'dynamic entry!' 

I can relate to the first half of the episode so much, my holiday is ending and I've yet to do anything for my assignment.   The LeeNeji skit was.... disturbing. 

Next episode should be hilarious, can't wait.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> This episode is pretty funny
> 
> I loled hard when Lee says his signature move never worked even in the main series anyway. Also when Lee shouts 'dynamic entry!'
> 
> ...



Could you share the link, please?


----------



## Spica (Aug 28, 2012)

The NejiLee skit was so  You can just feel how much fun the staff had making the anime with scenes like this.

I didn't think the rest of the episode was funny. :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 28, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Could you share the link, please?


Enjoy the lulz


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Enjoy the lulz



Thanks. 

This time the first part of the episode was the funniest. It remembered me when I had to show my summer homework. I always started to doing it the last week before returning to school, just like Lee and Naruto XDDD

Also Nejisuke/Leeko love story was disturbing.


----------



## Recal (Aug 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> This episode is pretty funny
> 
> I loled hard when Lee says his signature move never worked even in the main series anyway. Also when Lee shouts 'dynamic entry!'
> 
> ...





Spica said:


> *The NejiLee skit was so*  You can just feel how much fun the staff had making the anime with scenes like this.
> 
> I didn't think the rest of the episode was funny. :/





LadyTenTen said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This time the first part of the episode was the funniest. It remembered me when I had to show my summer homework. I always started to doing it the last week before returning to school, just like Lee and Naruto XDDD
> 
> *Also Nejisuke/Leeko love story was disturbing*.



Agreed.  The Neji/Lee skit definitely crossed the border into creepy. Worse than any of the Orosuke/Kabuko ones, and they're supposed to be the villains.

Didn't find this episode that funny this week. The lack of Oro must be a factor.


----------



## Dominus (Aug 28, 2012)

Poopie  !?


----------



## taydev (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, that NejiLee skit was disturbing; poor Neji is forever traumatized because of this show 

But lol @ Naruko getting smacked by Tenten during his/her buck-nakedness XD

2nd segment was like dejavu. 

4 more episodes left guys.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the part where it made us all cringe was when Lee removes his towel slowly, revealing....

LEE,A MAN IN BIKINI

AND NEJI BLUSHED AT THAT.


----------



## Spica (Aug 29, 2012)

^FWhat made me cringe was the amount of slow-mo WOOOOOOOOOAHFNejisuke did when the bikini was revealed. It was like a shoujo manga.


----------



## Khaotic (Aug 29, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Agreed.  The Neji/Lee skit definitely crossed the border into creepy. Worse than any of the Orosuke/Kabuko ones, and they're supposed to be the villains.



Yes, it was on the creepy side. Poor Neji was left in tears. He definitely traumatized. But Lee's report was funny.

They are making it easier to spot Yamato. 

Next week looks interesting I do wanna see chibi Nine-Tails.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 29, 2012)

Neji is originally such a serious character... This show is a steaming pile of what the fuck, but it's sort of funny.


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 29, 2012)

Neji finally breaks down lol


----------



## mgbenz (Aug 30, 2012)

Elana said:


> Neji is originally such a serious character... This show is a steaming pile of what the fuck, but it's sort of funny.



What do you mean serious? He's practically the straight man even in the main series. Remember Lee's piggy back ride offer? The Gai vs Neji stare down?


----------



## taydev (Aug 30, 2012)

^Gai vs Neji stare-down was hilarious. One if my favorite moments in the main anime. XD



Chaos Control said:


> Neji finally breaks down lol



Lol. I know. They've been doing him in throughout the series. My poor baby.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 30, 2012)

Poor Neji but the skits are so funny but I feel him he always either dressed like a girl or doing something with Lee acting like a girl lol.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 31, 2012)

Girl Lee with a flower in his hair was surprisingly adorable. At least that time around Neji wasn't a girl in the skit? XD;


----------



## calimike (Sep 1, 2012)

My friend  translated _"notice" naruto anime will start 5:30pm from 10/2_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 1, 2012)

calimike said:


> My friend  translated _"notice" naruto anime will start 5:30pm from 10/2_



Is this a good thing or bad thing? 

Maybe the change timeslot can actually improve the ratings.


----------



## sensei131313 (Sep 2, 2012)

when end is anime? I'll Bleach!


----------



## taydev (Sep 2, 2012)

calimike said:


> My friend  translated _"notice" naruto anime will start 5:30pm from 10/2_



Naruto Shippuden or Naruto SD? 



Naruto D. Luffy said:


> Is this a good thing or bad thing?
> 
> Maybe the change timeslot can actually improve the ratings.



If it's the SD, then I hope it will bring ratings up. I wonder why the timeslot change anyway, since there's only 4 more episodes left of Rock Lee's show, supposedly. 



sensei131313 said:


> when end is anime? I'll Bleach!



I've read there are only 26 episodes of the rock Lee show, and I haven't heard of a second "season" being produced yet. As much as I love Bleach, I doubt it will be back this year, if it returns at all. :/


----------



## Lalaka (Sep 2, 2012)

No way it won't get a second season; the Akatsuki didn't show up at all and Sasuke only cameo'd and never got to speak :

Unless they suddenly appear in these last few episodes in which case I'm happy.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 3, 2012)

Rock Lee will continue after 26 episodes. From that scan, it has moved half an hour earlier. So, its broadcast time will be 5:30 PM eveing from 2nd Oct. onwards.

I don't know what is coming at 6 PM , but my guess would be Sket Dance might move to Tuseday 6 PM while its old slot Thurseday 6 PM is for Gintama.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 3, 2012)

Rock Lee continuing?? Great news!!!


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2012)

rock lee >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bleach


----------



## Fay (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this real ?


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 3, 2012)

Fay said:


> Is this real ?



Yes 
it will happen in next episode 


*Spoiler*: __ 




After I edited the pictures


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is the above pic edited?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> Is the above pic edited?



you have to ask yourself. does naruto in  a bikini serving sasuke cocktails and then stripping something that sounds strange?


----------



## Kage (Sep 3, 2012)

it's fanart 

someone was inspired by the episode.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2012)

Addy said:


> you have to ask yourself. does naruto in  a bikini serving sasuke cocktails and then stripping something that sounds strange?



It doesn't, that's what confuses me.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> Is the above pic edited?



Yes 
I edited the original pic 



Kage said:


> it's fanart
> 
> someone was inspired by the episode.



YOU FUCK


----------



## Kage (Sep 3, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> YOU FUCK



isn't nice to take credit for edits you didn't make


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 4, 2012)

Taro (puppy Kyuubi) was cute, in a creepy kind of way. It's those red eyes.

The ending was hilarious. Ino accidentally causes them all to switch bodies:

Ino ends up in Sai's body.
Sai ends up in Ino's body.
Guy ends up in Neji's body.
Tenten ends up in Guy's body.
Neji ends up in Sakura's body.
Sakura ends up in Kakashi's body.
Kakashi ends up in Tenten's body.

Neji feels 'himself', looks down 'his shirt' in Sakura's body and liked what he saw, haha what a perv. I loved Neji noting about the cross-dressing he does.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2012)

This week's was okay. 

I'm not sure about Sakura and Tenten ending up in who's body actually.

But Neji of all people. "I'm not crossdressing, I'm an actual girl now." *heart-shaped eyes*


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 4, 2012)

And he didn't just grow heart-shaped eyes. Neji-Sakura was drooling as well. 

Sakura was too busy crying over being in a 30-year old man's body to notice.



Haruka Katana said:


> I'm not sure about Sakura and Tenten ending up in who's body actually.


It was sort of hard to tell, but once you remember what Tenten's main role is in this show it becomes apparent. Plus 'Guy' was doing Tenten's yelling pose.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 4, 2012)

Since Tenten is always the straight man I guess she really is Gai. 

Next week looks interesting, can't wait


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 4, 2012)

Sai gets his first main role next week. Also that Neji next week, right here:




Haruka Katana said:


> Since Tenten is always the straight man I guess she really is Gai.


Yes. Tenten would be more prone to shouting at Naruto and Lee in this show.

Lee's imagination for Neji if he were to end up in Sakura's body was 'Sakura' yelling; "Attack! Punchline! Cross-dress!". Neji's cross-dressing is officially a 'thing' for him. Neji forever can not escape it (it was noted twice in this ep).

Lee's imagination of Sakura in Guy's body running towards Naruto in a bikini was just so hilariously wrong. Of course Guy as Sakura be in a bikini as well.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 4, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Sai gets his first main role next week. Also that Neji next week, right here:



For Neji, girls are not enough, he wants to rape chummy boys too 

Chibi-kyuubi is just wrong XDDDD


----------



## taydev (Sep 4, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Rock Lee will continue after 26 episodes. From that scan, it has moved half an hour earlier. So, its broadcast time will be 5:30 PM eveing from 2nd Oct. onwards.
> 
> I don't know what is coming at 6 PM , but my guess would be Sket Dance might move to Tuseday 6 PM while its old slot Thurseday 6 PM is for Gintama.




Good news then! From what I've read, I thought this was going to be a short series with only 26 episodes. and yay Ginatma's back!

This weeks episode was pretty funny. Again, poor Neji the cross-dressing perv. XD

And I wonder what rape-face!Neji is all about next week?


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 4, 2012)

Ino with Sai's personality is kinda sexy .


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2012)

taydev said:


> Good news then! From what I've read, I thought this was going to be a short series with only 26 episodes. and yay Ginatma's back!



At least two seasons then? Yes!


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 5, 2012)

Next OP will be 「ラブソング」 (Love Song) by . They had done shippuden's 18th ending : "Yokubou o Sakebe!!!!" (eps 219-230).

Next ED will be by


----------



## taydev (Sep 5, 2012)

So does an earlier time slot mean the ratings went up? Isorry, I dont know how these things work.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 5, 2012)

^ 5:30 slot anime is now getting worse rating. For example, Keroro anime comes at tuseday 5:30 PM i.e. just before Lee, and its rating are (from 3rd April to 26th June) 





> 1.7 ,	1.2 ,	0.9 ,	0.7 ,	0.7 ,	0.8 ,	1.0 ,	0.7 	,0.5 	,0.8 	,1.1 ,	1.2 ,	0.5


 
and corresonding Lee's rating are 





> 2.3 ,	1.4 ,	1.8 ,	1.3 ,	1.2 ,	1.7 ,	2.3 ,	1.5 ,	1.0 ,	1.5 ,	1.9 ,	2.0 ,	1.8



Except Shirokuma cafe rest of TV-Tokyo's @5:30 anime get rating like Keroro. Shirokuma's bit better. 

Comparing Lee's rating to other anime that come at 6 PM in TV-Tokyo like GON－ゴン－ (Monday),ウルトラマン列伝(Wed) Lee gets better average rating. Its rating on average is even little better than Bleach's was towards end. Its rating is nearly similar to Sket Dance's (Thurse 6 PM). 

For TV-Tokyo, the best evening anime rating are for thurseday shows. Now it goes like Shirokuma (5:30)-->Sket-->xxxxxx--->Pokemon--->Naruto Shippuden(7:30). So yeah, it also depends on the show they get paired with. (Gintama will replace sket)

But I don't think rating matters much, but it is also upto merch and DVD sales. Lee got some producers to invest and it is continueing. Naruto SD Nintendo 3DS game coming out in 29th Nov. I knew anime would continue, because its producers putting money on related product (i.e. game).

But on your original question it is hard to predict about rating. Normally it might fall a bit @ new slot compared to old slot but if paired with another similar or successful show, it might maintain its current rating. That is why I was expecting Sket dance( if continues, may shift to current Lee's slot.


----------



## taydev (Sep 5, 2012)

^Thanks for that information. I hope the SD ratings get higher; it doesn't look good compared to other numbers I've seen.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

taydev said:


> ^Thanks for that information. I hope the SD ratings get higher; it doesn't look good compared to other numbers I've seen.


two words: UCHIHA/AKATSUKI


----------



## taydev (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> two words: UCHIHA/AKATSUKI



..........and more Orochimaru.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2012)

Orochimaru and AKATSUKI. Nuff said. I want an akatsuki spin off srsly.

I don't mind if they throw Sasuke in the mix. I think the manga's already starting with Sasuke and akatsuki though


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 6, 2012)

taydev said:


> ^Thanks for that information. I hope the SD ratings get higher; it doesn't look good compared to other numbers I've seen.


Compared to what shows ? Don't tell me your're comparing shows from other channel or other time slot.
I guess people are too obsessed with the ratings than they actually matter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 7, 2012)

I loved the episode, I'm all for the rest of the cast switching bodies. That should be a whole other episode. xD I especially enjoyed how crushed Kakashi was about Naruto praising Gai and the duo's last move by the end was golden.


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, I loved this episode! I knew Ino's jutsu would be featured one day in Naruto SD  And I can't get enough of Gai's girly voice! It's hilarious!!



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I loved the episode, I'm all for the rest of the cast switching bodies. That should be a whole other episode. xD I especially enjoyed how crushed Kakashi was about Naruto praising Gai and the duo's last move by the end was golden.



Indeed, feels like those random crack fics from ff.net but much better!

EDIT: Oh and I'm sure that when they feature Akatsuki the show's gonna get a lot more popular.  I'm eagerly awaiting


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't know why but I kept laughing in this episode. The second part was pure gold.

The Mr Leaf contest was hilarious. If i were to pick I'd pick Shikamaru or Neji. Especially Shikamaru. 

Episode featured Tsunade x choujo/neji/naruto/lee 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and also Tenten 




Next week's preview looks good too, since it had Orochimaru. and lol Gaara's first crush? Not surprised if that whole love chart was invented by Lee himself.


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 11, 2012)

Heh, a ship tease with Tsunade and Tenten near the end. Also Mister Tenten.

Haha, poor Neji's cross-dressing being mentioned again. It makes me wonder if there'll be an episode featuring Neji trying (and constantly failing) to prove his manliness. Btw, somewhat speaking of which- on episodes- are there any titles and summaries for upcoming episodes? I know some got posted before.

Kiba's dog-rendition song of "Give Lee Give Lee Rock Lee" was hilarious. And I never thought Hinata take part in a beating up group, especially when her own cousin and the guy she is crushing on are two of those people Team 8 beat up.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 11, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Heh, a ship tease with Tsunade and Tenten near the end. Also Mister Tenten.
> 
> Haha, poor Neji's cross-dressing being mentioned again. It makes me wonder if there'll be an episode featuring Neji trying (and constantly failing) to prove his manliness. Btw, somewhat speaking of which- on episodes- are there any titles and summaries for upcoming episodes? I know some got posted before.
> 
> Kiba's dog-rendition song of "Give Lee Give Lee Rock Lee" was hilarious. *And I never thought Hinata take part in a beating up group, especially when her own cousin and the guy she is crushing on are two of those people Team 8 beat up.*



I almost died when she did a Kushina.


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 11, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I almost died when she did a Kushina.


Yeah, that was great.


Guess Hinata's got some of her alternate universe self in her.


----------



## Lalaka (Sep 11, 2012)

This week was good even if all it did was get me more excited for the two best characters in the show coming in next week


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 11, 2012)

The second part was really funny. I knew TenTen was kinda manly, but being chosen Mr. Leaf was a real shocking twist.

Also, Chouji is such a nice boyfriend material.


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 11, 2012)

*New Rock Lee EP *

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Naruto can't let anyone date Sakura except himself* 



*Sakura is looking to Naruto so lovely*


----------



## taydev (Sep 11, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Compared to what shows ? Don't tell me your're comparing shows from other channel or other time slot.
> I guess people are too obsessed with the ratings than they actually matter.



The heck are you talking about?  I'm comparing it to ratings from other shows on TV Tokyo and the surrounding slots, also compared to the same time slot on other channels. How else would you compare ratings and see if a show is doing good? Please tell me. Ratings do matter if a show is to stay on the air. I make a couple posts about a time slot and ratings and I'm obsessed? Get a grip. 

About the episode, the second segment was the funniest to me. My favorite moments:

-Dat Neji flippin' tables 
-Chouji entering the contest out of nowhere for the free food 
-Chouji looking suave in his dating outfit 
-D'aaaaw, Shikamaru helping him find that outfit
-LOL @ Shika's story
-"Naked" Naruto
-Neji's smooth talk (he definitely has the voice for it )

My favorite part of the first segment was Team 8 rock band. LOL @ Hinata getting pissed XD

More *Orochimaru* love this guy and Gaara! I wonder who Gaara's crushing on?


----------



## ryz (Sep 12, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *New Rock Lee EP *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Please, no shipping in this thread, besides, EVERY ship gets crucified in this spin off, so no point using it as shipping material.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 12, 2012)

> I hope the SD ratings get higher; it doesn't look good compared to other numbers I've seen.





taydev said:


> The heck are you talking about?  I'm comparing it to ratings *from other shows on TV Tokyo and the surrounding slots,* also compared *to the same time slot on other channels.* How else would you compare ratings and see if a show is doing good? Please tell me.



If you still didn't get, there is hardly any point in comparing it to shows that are other slot even from same channel. or other channel's show at same time slot.

I already mentioned about GON (Monday),ウルトラマン列伝(Wed) or sket dance's (Thurse) rating which share the same time slot(6:00 PM) and same channel(TV-Tokyo) and are comparable to Lee's(Tuse).


taydev said:


> Ratings do matter if a show is to stay on the air. I make a couple posts about a time slot and ratings and I'm obsessed? Get a grip.


That was just general observation including your post. It is not about how many posts you put, obsessed in the sense, they take ratings as too important than they actually are. Not all show's continuation depend on ratings. They think ratings are the only thing/most important to keep it on air which isn't the case. But if you re-read my previous post you'll get the answer. I won't bother repeating.


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 13, 2012)

Next week:  Gaara episode and Orochimaru episode.  Can it get any better?


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *New Rock Lee EP *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



not in here too 

go troll in that crappy narusaku movie thingy of yours


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome again :3 I got hysterical when Sai insulted all the maids and Tenten was like "you've made the entire Akihabara your enemy!!!" 

Wow, and do I see some GaaSaku in the next episode?  It's bound to be funny!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 14, 2012)

I gotta agree with Kiba, dogs are the best. :3 Dogsxhumans forever! /hides from cat fans/ But you know what pair I rooted for? Chouji and Shikamaru shopping and Shikamaru helping Chouji in general, I thought they were adorable. X3

Now that I have the most important parts of my post out of the way, oh huzzah, maid cafe. Naruto made the best clumsy girl maid type. I would have thought there would be some customers in for Sai's tough love maid type. And good to know age is of no concern to Lee? I have a chance?! But of course ya'll know who I'd pick if he shows up instead.  I'm perfectly alright with Tsunade and Tenten, it is strangely cute.


----------



## ryz (Sep 16, 2012)

RLSoY Chapter 13
RLSoY Chapter 14


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 16, 2012)

ryz said:


> RLSoY Chapter 13
> RLSoY Chapter 14



Episode 13: Yamato just can't be a main character, even if it is a single chapter. It breaks the whole "search Yamano game" in the series.

Also, "you kiss your mother with that mouth?" part was really funny.


Episode 14: Hinabunta XDDDDD


----------



## Kiss (Sep 16, 2012)

Made me laugh again.


----------



## taydev (Sep 16, 2012)

Funny chapters; especially ch 13!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ch 13:
-LOL Neji out of the mission because of eyeball injury by TonTon XD
-Sai inquiring about Lee's penis 
-"Creepy perfect shit brows" LMAO

Ch 14:
-HinaGama's LOL
-TonTon's "cool one liner" panel




Maybe these will be animated also?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh god...ch14 was my fav. Poor nameless turtle summon.


----------



## Gortef (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn Hinagamas were adorable. Also TenTen gawking at her versions of the beast summons. Really great chapters again.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 16, 2012)

ryz said:


> RLSoY Chapter 13
> RLSoY Chapter 14



I swear, this parody kills me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2012)

The Hinagama's should be their own class of Summoning


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 18, 2012)

LOL I like rock lee ep today 

garra and neji as lovers :rofl

oro wants to destroy konoha , pound naruto and make sakura as his servant  wtf


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 18, 2012)

Orochimaru disguised as gaara x crossdressing Neji . Anything is possible with Rock Lee  I also find it funny that he wants to "pound" Naruto and make Sakura his servant but it's Orochimaru after all 

Neji sure felt the need to crossdress all the time. Poor guy.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 18, 2012)

So Neji can't do a single thing without crossdressing? XDDDD

All chapters with Orochimaru in them are really funny, all his crazy plans make me laugh.
I hope this series will get a nice dub, I want to buy it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2012)

anything with orochimaru is golden 

i especially liked the whole sex thing


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 18, 2012)

The Orochimaru and Kabuto duo always livens up this already lively party.

Neji's suffering amuses me every single time and that's why I love the guy.

I couldn't stop laughing at Yamato babies. Also Lee randomly finding babies.


----------



## Recal (Sep 18, 2012)

Oro was golden today.  The whole thing about wanting to rip Lee to pieces, then pound Naruto and... make Sakura his servant?  Huh. Never knew Oro was straight.  I guess SD really is AU.   Lots of cheap laughs from Neji too. Poor guy, being forced to cross-dress over and over again.  I properly lol'd when he demurely introduced himself to Gaara. "Gaara-sama... let's be friends." 

And it seems like Oro's back next week too.  This is good. 



JustVisiting said:


> Neji's suffering/embarrassments amuses me every single time and that's why I love the guy.
> 
> *I couldn't stop laughing at Yamato babies. That guy pops up in the most unexpected places.*
> 
> The Orochimaru and Kabuto duo always livens up the already lively party that is this show.



Creepy Yamato baby was the best one yet.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2012)

RLSoY Chapter 14

BREAST HAMMER


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2012)

Lee's awesome  Tenten use breast hammer, and it is super effective!

Now I'm waiting for chapter 16, my long awaited chapter


----------



## taydev (Sep 19, 2012)

Another new chapter already?! LOL @ photo fight and breast hammer XD


Hilarious episode too. Orochimaru and Kabuto duo never fails. XD


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 19, 2012)

BREAST HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want this to happen in the manga XDDD


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, Orochimaru with the romance kanji, we know it is all because he's looking for love himself. xD But oh gosh, Neji is always so adorable even with the seaweed. Maybe not with the nose hair. Plus I think he looked better without his sexy no jutsu! I'm amazed they managed to work in something that made Neji wish he could still crossdress. xD;


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 21, 2012)

*From new Lee Rock EP* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto protect sleep with his girl


----------



## Miranger (Sep 21, 2012)

The fact that Orochi got TenTen to shut up for half an episode was awsum enough!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *From new Lee Rock EP*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What's wrong with you?


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2012)

Vino said:


> What's wrong with you?



paring fans are like leaches........... kill them all with fire


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2012)

More like Ichi needs to know there is a section just right for his posts , but nooooooo


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2012)

Miranger said:


> The fact that Orochi got TenTen to shut up for half an episode was awsum enough!



only orochimaru bro. only orochimaru


----------



## Jamibu (Sep 22, 2012)

*Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 16 now out:*

RLSoY Chapter 14


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2012)

Please for the love of god animate the Akatsuki chapter.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally, Akatsuki!!!!!! pek pek

I just love how the author just made fun of everyone. In fact, they're depicted the same like how most fanmade videos/comics does it. Hidan's a masochist, Pein beating up Hidan, Tobi is a good boy, etc 



Olivia said:


> Please for the love of god animate the Akatsuki chapter.



Hell yeah


----------



## ryz (Sep 22, 2012)

The first couple of (colour) pages are just a promo for the RtN movie, but the rest of the chapter is pure comedy gold, for it features...AKATSUKI!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2012)

And this is why the rest of their meetings have been as holograms.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, that actually make sense 

And now I know why Hidan always had beef with the akatsuki Leader.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 22, 2012)

TenTen going what are you doing all by _yourself_ in the Akatsuki battle spread, when we know Hidan takes pleasure in that. What a great moment, even if it wasn't intented.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2012)

i think i just died laughing 

itachi covered in crow shit. diedara looked so cute in a uniform and pain falling over :rofl


----------



## 8 (Sep 22, 2012)

want more akatsuki chapters.


----------



## Spica (Sep 22, 2012)

This was awesome. Hidan all by himself lol Itachi being as big of an idiot like everyone else. Pain was just lol

 I really hope it gets animated + that there will be more chapters with Akatsuki.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2012)

tobi should have his own chapter


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 22, 2012)

The Akatsuki chapter was pure Gold. I loved it. Hidan with the "Feels Good" lol. I can't wait till that's animated.


----------



## taydev (Sep 22, 2012)

Jamibu said:


> *Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 16 now out:*
> 
> RLSoY Chapter 14



Thanks! The scans must be behind since we've gotten, what, 3 or 4 chapters in just a couple of days? 



Olivia said:


> Please for the love of god animate the Akatsuki chapter.



Since we finally got a chapter, I think it'll get animated!



Olivia said:


> And this is why the rest of their meetings have been as holograms.





Hilarious chapter. Kakazu's underarm hair, Hidan and Lee stabbing themselves, Itachi covered in crow shit rolflmao XD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea, the scans are rather behind, but it caught up anyway.



Addy said:


> tobi should have his own chapter



I'd pay to see that


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 23, 2012)

"I'm Pein and I'm a God"

I laughed really hard at that part, TenTen is right about his behaviour XDD


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I lost at Itachi under crow shit  
And all of them look very good in those high school outfits


----------



## ichihimelove (Sep 23, 2012)

Vino said:


> What's wrong with you?



nothing 



Addy said:


> paring fans are like leaches........... kill them all with fire



you too 



Haruka Katana said:


> More like *Ichi needs to know there is a section just right for his posts* , but nooooooo



really!!


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah crap!  Manga spoilers!


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> you too



your not a leach............ they have a purpose in life


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Sep 23, 2012)

The best rock lee chapter ever


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2012)

lesson of this week, kabuto is always orochimaru's bitch


----------



## JustVisiting (Sep 25, 2012)

In your dreams, Kabuto.

Looking forward to the new opening and ending next week.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2012)

This show is really endorsing gay acts..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 25, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> In your dreams, Kabuto.
> 
> Looking forward to the new opening and ending next week.



If i were drinking something I'd spit them out all over the screen. I'm fine with chibi versions, but when it becomes unchibified it was disturbing LOL.

Then theres also that Yamato in drag....

The 1st part of Rock Lee was okay. The 2nd was quite entertaining, Orochimaru trolling in the deep.


----------



## ed17 (Sep 25, 2012)

dat trollchimaru 
the 2nd part is really funny


----------



## Recal (Sep 25, 2012)

Oro: Master Troll

Kabuto needs to learn who's boss. 

[sp="They see me trollin'][/sp]


----------



## taydev (Sep 25, 2012)

Funny episode; mainly the second half XD

Yamato in drag...I wondered when he was going to show up LOL


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't say I ever would have wanted to play dodge ball with a ninja. xD; I'm surprised Neji would also be merciless when Hinata was on the opposition! And yes, adored the second part. Kabuto's vision of what would happen thanks to his plan was flawless. xD 

Sorry me, but I would probably choose Orochimaru as a friend, such a fine sense of a good story and unparalleled trolling skills!


----------



## Jamibu (Sep 27, 2012)

*Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 17 now out:*

RLSoY Chapter 14

LOL! at Gai as acting Hokage. XD


----------



## ryz (Sep 28, 2012)

I frankly don't bother about shipping, but I couldn't help wondering how ichi will spin *this* chapter in to NaruSaku, what with all the NaruHina 

ON Topic:

Suprisingly, Gai was far *less* destructive than I had feared.


----------



## taydev (Sep 28, 2012)

I want to see this animated........because I want to see everyone in green tights.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 28, 2012)

No point in seeing green tights if everyone is in chibi form imo  But hmm Hinata in green tights 

Gai as hokage would be total chaos in Konoha.


----------



## Gortef (Sep 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Gai as hokage would be total chaos in Konoha.



Well we already did see from that chapter what happens when he's a Hogage for a day. Either the village would be in ruins after a week, or everyone would move around on hands in green thights and shouting "YOUTH!".


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2012)

gaikage>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>tsunade as a kage 

gai for 2012 US president 

he is chinese/japanese but who gives a shit?


----------



## taydev (Sep 28, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> No point in seeing green tights if everyone is in chibi form imo  But hmm Hinata in green tights



But they might have screen captures of them in non-chibi form with tights.  Actually, they've been doing that quite often since the turtle!Neji episode.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Sep 30, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> In your dreams, Kabuto.
> 
> Looking forward to the new opening and ending next week.



Is this from Rock-lee anime or just fan art?!..

+ Can anyone  tell me where the anime reached from chapters?!!..?!!..:33


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 30, 2012)

taydev said:


> But they might have screen captures of them in non-chibi form with tights.  Actually, they've been doing that quite often since the turtle!Neji episode.



True... they missed an opportunity thar, inserting their non-chibi forms are priceless, glad they had that idea 



Lovely Hope said:


> Is this from Rock-lee anime or just fan art?!..
> 
> + Can anyone  tell me where the anime reached from chapters?!!..?!!..:33



From the Rock Lee anime, they sure got the crap past dat radar.

Mmmm I can't really say, they just animate whatever they want and only a few chapters are animated so far.


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Sep 30, 2012)

AKATSUKI!!! Finally! Now this show can really shine!


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 1, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> From the Rock Lee anime, they sure got the crap past dat radar.
> 
> Mmmm I can't really say, they just animate whatever they want and only a few chapters are animated so far.



Oh God..cruel Kabuto..
What..they don't do the same as they do with Naruto anime?!..
I'm lost..


----------



## taydev (Oct 2, 2012)

Not feeling the new OP & ED songs (Akatsuki are in the ED!). I'll get over it though; I always do.  

Unchibified TenTen was so pretty at the sushi bar!

LOL@Leaf Strawmen Rangers.

Shikamaru's "mendokuse" @ 19:18 sounded so hilarious XD

Poor Yamato alone on the swing @ 21:00 

Naked Orochimaru in a big bowl of lettuce and Kabuto next week.


----------



## Gortef (Oct 2, 2012)

The new OP was so-so at best, but the new ED was nice because of the Akatsuki (and the Konoha guys and gals having a showdown with them) and the song itself was quite ok aswell.


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2012)

naked orochimaru in lettuce


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2012)

Naked Orochimaru in lettuce  Snake salad?

Akatsuki in the ED is just  Does that mean we'll be seeing them in the anime in the future? pek I prefer the 1st OP, while the new ED's pretty good.

The episode was really funny. Everyone becoming the Narrator was something. Then of course, the ranger skit was hilarious. Poor Shikamaru. "Trouble-argh!" 

Anyone noticed Ebisu x Anko in the episode? Was out of nowhere but amusing at the same time.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 2, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Anyone noticed Ebisu x Anko in the episode? Was out of nowhere but amusing at the same time.



Inoichi x Tsume is more disturbing... he is already married XDDD

Kurenai looks hot in a red night dress :amazed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't know I had no problems with it cause Inoichi is  and Kiba's mum needs a man


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 2, 2012)

It was nice catching a quick glimpse of the older generation at the bar vision. xD Even if this was the actual series and not a gag spin-off I can't say I would trust Gai to make me not look like a doofus. xD; Although he made quite the lovely lady again!

The Rangers ganging up on the solo bad guy, lol, how heroic! I'm sure it would have been fine if they beat up the mums. xD


----------



## Gortef (Oct 3, 2012)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Even if this was the actual series and not a gag spin-off I can't say I would trust Gai to make me not look like a doofus. xD; Although he made quite the lovely lady again!



Gai acting like a little kid with Tsunade made me crack up.


----------



## mgbenz (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG! Chibi Asuma!

It's just a flashback but still...chibi! X3


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 4, 2012)

I would be quite satisfied if they replaced Naruto filler with this awesome show.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 4, 2012)

*looks at Kokonoe's sig* When did this happen?  I don't remember watching that


----------



## bajapanties88 (Oct 9, 2012)

EP 28 stream

RLSoY Chapter 14


----------



## Kiss (Oct 9, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> In your dreams, Kabuto.
> 
> Looking forward to the new opening and ending next week.



Wth haha.


----------



## Addy (Oct 9, 2012)

lol at hinata 

and lee's genjutsu


----------



## JustVisiting (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the Neji title screen, both the animation and the cool electric rock music. And Tenten has got one with a cute Chinese music. They also have eye catches.

I've been wondering when an episode like the second part was going to happen and it basically went down like I thought it would. And of course Neji coming to understand Lee's skits a little would be too short lived, a gag will never change. Besides, the gag of Neji dressing up in a silly costume or cross-dressing in Lee's 'genjutsu' wouldn't be as funny if Neji didn't get embarrassed and annoyed by it.


----------



## taydev (Oct 9, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Love the Neji title screen, both the animation and the cool rock-style music. And Tenten has got one with a cute Chinese-style music. They also have eye catches.



I thought that was a cool change too. Is it just me or did anyone see a subtle difference in the animation; the characters looked a little different. Animation team switch? 

LOL@ Neji finally getting fed up. He'll never escape from those roles. XD

Lee's skits are his Genjutsu. Lawlz


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice, they finally replaced Naruto and Lee 

Pretty good epi. Yea Neji I understand your pain


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh man this looks promising. 

And is it just me of is Hinata slowly getting more attention now?


----------



## CHEH (Oct 9, 2012)

is it me or rock lee and his ninja pals' new opening and ending better the new opening and ending of actual naruto anime?


----------



## JustVisiting (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking at still shots, I swear episode 28 was poorly drawn in most places.

Whoever animated it seemed to have a hard time drawing chibi characters.


----------



## Spica (Oct 9, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Oh man this looks promising.
> 
> And is it just me of is Hinata slowly getting more attention now?



Glass Mask reference! Awesome!


----------



## taydev (Oct 9, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Looking at still shots, I swear episode 28 was poorly drawn in most places.
> 
> Whoever animated it seemed to have a hard time drawing chibi characters.



This. I knew something was different; their faces were more squarish, amongst other things. They didn't look as cute as before.


----------



## Khaotic (Oct 10, 2012)

This show is making me like Orochimaru even more, despite his plans are easier to foil than a Scooby-Doo villain. He is soooo funny. The Oro & Kabuto combo is full of laughs. 

I feel Neji's pain and annoyance.


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 10, 2012)

As usual, this show never disappoints. I'll play the previous intro every time I watch it because the newer one just isn't that good in comparison, but the show itself is great and hilarious.

Easily one of my favorite animes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 10, 2012)

Poor Neji and Tenten, not only helping out Lee but dealing with Hinata as well. I did wish they wore the monster hunter outfits for a bit longer, too cute! I could go for some mushrooms though, I love em. :3

For the second part, it reminded me of when my mother put me in acting classes so I'd be less shy. Didn't really work that way. I did love what a wonderful salad Orochimaru made though. xD


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Oct 10, 2012)

Attention Sasuke fans/haters:

LOLOL, _Saucekay_ is canon! 
When Neji is talking to Hinata while they're dressed in their food costumes, when he says "Saucestein" it's actually Soosuke or Saucekay.

Yeah that's it.


----------



## Miranger (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the new ending, but Deidara fighting TenTen is just wrong!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 12, 2012)

Miranger said:


> I like the new ending, but Deidara fighting TenTen is just wrong!



Why? they both use long-range jutsus and explosives.
It's the perfect match.


----------



## JustVisiting (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd love it if the Akatsuki became recurring enemies like Orochimaru and Kabuto.



taydev said:


> This. I knew something was different; their faces were more squarish, amongst other things. They didn't look as cute as before.


I think it is the first poorly drawn episode. I didn't need to see it from still shots.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 16, 2012)

M-MY BODY... CANNOT CONTAIN HOW AWESOME NEXT EPISODE IS GOING TO BE...


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING AKATSUKI IS HERE, DEIDARA, TOBI, ZETSU... HOLY SHIIIIIIITTTTT. fdfgfdfg
pek  pek 




Okay back to the current episode... It was pretty funny. Gothic lolita Gaara is really cute, and he just takes whatever crap Lee gives him 

Lol girls, like how their weight are censored. Hinata especially gave me a few laughs. I enjoy seeing the girls hanging out and doing what girls do. 

ANYWAY, I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT EPISODE.


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2012)

link please


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 16, 2012)

Enjoy.


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks 

who wants to help hinata lose some chest weight?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> who wants to help hinata lose some chest weight?



I would help TenTen... but only if she's wearing the Mario Kart skirt.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Oct 16, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> M-MY BODY... CANNOT CONTAIN HOW AWESOME NEXT EPISODE IS GOING TO BE...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Addy said:


> link please


OH..Akatsuki lovers ..


Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> who wants to help hinata lose some chest weight?


Totally I would help her ..sick of Hinata poops issue..


----------



## Lalaka (Oct 16, 2012)

maid gaara

my _god_

what hath the animators wrought


----------



## taydev (Oct 16, 2012)

Good episode. 

But OMG AKATSUKI FINALLY!!!!!! and Deidara at that! :WOW


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw Tobi with his Sharingan in the preview, so I wonder how that's going to go, with Deidara with him and all. 

Anyways I laughed how Tobi had a Volkswagen Bug next to him, I wonder why.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 17, 2012)

Mariko Kart and manga sounds like a wonderful time. The designs of their karts were too cute. I'm glad Gaara had a good time even if his siblings didn't get it. Not as interested in the slimming down part but Gai's a great teacher. xD


----------



## Miranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Deidara awesumness 
Can't wait


----------



## ed17 (Oct 18, 2012)

hahaha what the hell hinata? my chest is full 
next week we will have deidara, tobi and zetsu


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 18, 2012)

Apparently, on November 29th they?ll release a new videogame based on _Rock Lee Springtime of Youth_.

Lee and Naruto will serve as double main characters, and people will be able to play either one of their stories. 

?s story will consist of a comical retelling of Shippuuden (starting from his return to the village at the start of part two). ?s story will be hot-blooded and full of 'gags, love, training and missions'.

 are a few trailers of the videogame.

Price: 5,230 yen
Release date: November 29th
Number of players: 1
Genre: Action
Platform: Nintendo 3DS
Cero: A


----------



## Gortef (Oct 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> are a few trailers of the videogame.



Did I just see Kakashi in a bikini?

Yes ... yes I did...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2012)

They're all so cute, especially Tobi X3


----------



## taydev (Oct 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Apparently, on November 29th they’ll release a new videogame based on _Rock Lee Springtime of Youth_.
> 
> Lee and Naruto will serve as double main characters, and people will be able to play either one of their stories.
> 
> ...



Aaaw I want to play! 

So only Naruto (out of all characters ) and Lee are playable?


----------



## Addy (Oct 19, 2012)

taydev said:


> So only Naruto (out of all characters ) and Lee are playable?



................. what?


----------



## taydev (Oct 19, 2012)

^I'm asking if they're the only ones playable. It's the Rock Lee show/game, and because it focuses on team Gai I thought Neji, Tenten, and Gai would be the ones playable alongside Lee. Naruto (the character) has the lead in all of his games.


----------



## Gortef (Oct 20, 2012)

Most likely the rest of the cast are supporting characters, meaning you can summon them to assist for a short period of time if things get too rough.

Oh man the latest episode was great again. Gaara really took in all the hospitality Lee and gang could offer. Also, it was good to see a part that had the girls in focus.


----------



## Addy (Oct 20, 2012)

i am honestly thinking of buying a 3DS for this? + some other games i am putting my eyes on. however, one or two playable characters isn't gonna cut it for me. i might as well just watch the funny cut-scenes on youtube which is a SHAME


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 20, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
I only have the normal DS one.

That's not fair.


----------



## Spica (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm switching over to 3DSFonce they stop selling Pokemon to regular.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 20, 2012)

Not getting a 3DS, all I can do is watch... lol 



Addy said:


> i am honestly thinking of buying a 3DS for this? + some other games i am putting my eyes on. however, one or two playable characters isn't gonna cut it for me. i might as well just watch the funny cut-scenes on youtube which is a SHAME



I think you can choose different characters for battling mode, does that count? 

Though they should have put an Orochimaru side story or something.


----------



## Kage (Oct 20, 2012)

crossdressing gaara.

my life is complete.


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 20, 2012)

This has made me realize that owning a non-Japanese 3DS is painful.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 20, 2012)

I love how Yamato always pops up in each ep~!
Chibi Kakashi, Yamato, and Iruka!
WOOOO!




Gortef said:


> Did I just see Kakashi in a bikini?
> 
> Yes ... yes I did...



I saw that too....
Heheh


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 20, 2012)

The Nintendo debate even makes its way into this show.  Lee is a clearly a Nintendo fanboy with 3DS and Mario Kart while Tenten says it is for little kids.


----------



## Olympian (Oct 21, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Inoichi x Tsume is more disturbing... he is already married XDDD
> 
> Kurenai looks hot in a red night dress :amazed



I missed that, what episode was that?

Asuma wasn`t anywhere to be seen was he.



mgbenz said:


> OMG! Chibi Asuma!
> 
> It's just a flashback but still...chibi! X3



Wait, what?


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Oct 21, 2012)

OMG Deidara, Tobi and Zetsu!! Akatsuki CRACK is finally CANON!


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2012)

so today we see akatsuki?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2012)

YES! IT WAS AWESOME!!! 

I'm so happy that they include Akatsuki in the series, and Deidara at that, he's my favorite character pek

Really like the episode 

Tobi seems to be trolling Deidara to the deep, and he hilariously is a lot smarter and knows a lot of things. He's also a promoter of icha icha paradise   and uh... Tobiko... who's crushing on Daydara... yeah.. Freaking Tobi man 

Deidara really gets along with Lee and the gang somehow. I find it touching that he decided to blow himself up in the end instead of blowing up leaf. He also thought Tenten was cute in the devil costume.

Preview: Never knew Orochimaru's birthday is coming soon...


----------



## Marsala (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh man, that episode. I lost it when Tobi's Sharingan appeared.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome episode 
Tobi looks hot with long black hair and glasses  And Deidara is awesome as always


Haruka Katana said:


> He's also a promoter of icha icha paradise



I see what they did there :ho


----------



## S9ch8ult7e (Oct 23, 2012)

I liked it! the animation art was really cute and it was funny enough to keep me entertained for half an hour. I like the chibi style tho maybe that influenced me.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 23, 2012)

TenTen sure looks hot in a devil costume.

I was afrais that Deidara and Tobi couldn't be like Orochimaru, but this episode was really funny.
I enjoyed first part the most: Tobiko in love with her/his senpai XDDDD


----------



## Warrior3 (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL it was a touching episode, because Deidara has become finally a hero once. I love him^^


----------



## Vash (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol I loved this episode, Tobi/Deidara didn't disappoint 

Does anyone know what costume Lee was wearing? For some reason it was pixelated


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Did this show get funny yet?


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Oct 23, 2012)

Jak said:


> Lol I loved this episode, Tobi/Deidara didn't disappoint
> 
> Does anyone know what costume Lee was wearing? For some reason it was pixelated




I believe it was supposed to be a character from Kinnikuman. They blurred it out because of licensing issues.


----------



## taydev (Oct 23, 2012)

Good episode. Deidara being the hero in the end...just beautiful. 

Orochimaru's birthday episode next week! I'm ready. 

Don't know what went wrong with the animation a couple of episodes ago, but I'm glad the chibi's are cute again XP


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 24, 2012)

lol, oh them pesky irresponsible ninjutsu drivers.  Now I just keep picturing these guys running into each other and causing major accidents. I thought Zetsu was far more beautiful than Tobi even post-makeover. And trust this series to make fun of something sad like the Little Match Girl. xD;


----------



## Miranger (Oct 25, 2012)

Zetsu being the fat girl at the office was lawlful


----------



## Gortef (Oct 25, 2012)

Deidara being the hero of the story at the end was fantastic! 

Devil TenTen would make a nice Nendo figure.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 25, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> He's also a promoter of icha icha paradise



Okaaayy NOW I must see the episode pek


----------



## Addy (Oct 25, 2012)

diedara and tobi are fucking funny as hell. they need to do the akatsuki bits in pairs. for example, next episode with akatsuki should have itachi and kisame, then hidan and kakuze, and finally konan and pain.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Hidan Kakuzu, I'm not sure how Itachi Kisame would wind up though, I don't think Konan and Pain would have anything much either but who knows. I would certainly love it if they're all together doing their villian stuff.

Hidan Kakuzu and Tobi Deidara are pretty much the most entertaining pair in akatsuki


----------



## mgbenz (Oct 25, 2012)

Haha I loved the heavily censored Buffaloman costume.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Orochimaru :33 Glad to see your sound followers celebrating for you.  Somehow Orochimaru is aware that the shit he's doing and needs a straight man like Kabuto to point it out, so he acted out that part. Lol

There are a lot fourth wall breaking this episode, such as Lee and co feeling some strong force behind them  Also, Neji feeling a strong bond with Kabuto, they sure share the same pain.


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

link please


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol enjoy


----------



## Addy (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks 


 naked oro as a gift 

then again


----------



## mgbenz (Oct 30, 2012)

Sound 4 appearing in Shippuuden. Time paradox ftw!


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Never expected to see the Sound Four/Five in this, pretty cool.


----------



## taydev (Oct 30, 2012)

SOUND NINJAS!!!!


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 30, 2012)

Late to the party here, but...Neji solos Itachi?


----------



## Gortef (Oct 31, 2012)

Steamy Guy on Guy action in a hotspring... just what I needed.


----------



## Addy (Oct 31, 2012)

Kokonoe said:


> Never expected to see the Sound Four/Five in this, pretty cool.



I am surprised we didn't see sasuke  with them or tram hebI yet


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Oct 31, 2012)

From the official Naruto 'Rock Lee SD' twitter account:

最強ジャンプ編集部ナカノです。さあ、明後日２日は最強ジャンプ１２月号が発売です！漫画「ロック・リー」では、ついについに、アニメでもまだ出ていないアイツが登場するぜ～！クールなアイツが一体どんなボケを?？もちろんチームの他の３人も一緒！期待して待て！！ 

_I'm Nakano, from Saikyou Jump's editorial department. Soooo, the December issue of Saikyou Jump will be released four days from now! And in the manga 'Rock Lee', that guy who has yet to appear even in the anime will finally, finally make his appearance...! What sort of silliness will that cool guy get into...? And of course, together with him will be yet another three people team! Let's wait in anticipation!_


----------



## Lovely (Oct 31, 2012)

Team Taka, then?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like Sasuke and team Taka , I can't think of anyone else


----------



## Addy (Oct 31, 2012)

holy shit. my prediction just came true


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, one of the best things about the hot spring was all the kids saying how Orochimaru couldn't have been that dumb about naming it. xD; I was kind of excited about the girls doing reverse sexy no jutsu but aw, only to Gai. But at least the gang got really good service while they were there. I would have loved that food. All of a sudden, I feel like I could be into some KabutoxNeji. xD 

I would have loved to see Orochimaru and Lee singing. Guess I'll just have to listen to Kujira singing as Ursala instead. Here to share the joy.
[YOUTUBE]zGytM4Mbryo[/YOUTUBE]

Whoops, I forgot Orochimaru's birthday was a couple days ago. I didn't think Kabuto in the series would forget either.  I was happy to see the Sound kids as well.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 1, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> *looks at Kokonoe's sig* When did this happen?  I don't remember watching that



I found it finally.

10:29 in Episode 13


----------



## Addy (Nov 3, 2012)

there have been  a few pages online of the chapter with sasuke. if you are interested in the spoilers before the anime reaches it, here is the link


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 3, 2012)

About time Sasuke gets in, I want to see Lee humiliate the shit out of him. 



Kokonoe said:


> I found it finally.
> 
> 10:29 in Episode 13



I must have a memory loss since I watch all episodes  Pretty funny when i see the dragon ballz anyway


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Nov 3, 2012)

Holy !@#!$, the Sound Five!  That was so unexpected. I miss them so much  They all look happy, especially Kimimaro and Tayuya.
That was a great episode, very funny and the animation was awesome!
And it's about time Sasuke and Taka feature in Naruto SD! Suigetsu and Karin, the best goofy duo from Part II besides Tobi and Deidara!  can't wait. And swear I'm gonna die laughing when they ruin Saucekay's character just like Oro (who was awesome in this episode as well)


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

politics. american elections anyone?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh TenTen, you naughty girl.
You shouldn't edit your picture even if you want to be the main character.

It was good to see Danzou in the open debate XD


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

sasuke wins 2012  elections.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol Sasuke  I wonder if his appearance in SD next week was because of the popularity rank this episode.

I'm wondering if Tenten editted her boobs or something, still was funny to see her in different design. The whole episode's hilarious, the political thing is a nice touch  and Naruto using sex to sell.  Love every moment.

Naruto and Lee pretending to be sick is just


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

the whole election sketch was freaking genius. hopefully, sasuke makes an appearance next week or at least we see team taka in the manga already


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought I saw Sasuke in the preview  The episode title seems to have nothing to do with him though. 

Well soon they'll appear anyway  I can't wait XD


----------



## Addy (Nov 6, 2012)

hopefully!!!! we also saw orochimaru in it. maybe orochimaru and sasuke are the ones responsible for the hair monster


----------



## gershwin (Nov 7, 2012)

Addy said:


> politics. american elections anyone?



I lurked their (naruto sd animation stuff) blog and google translated me about "mr. obama". It seems they indeed dedicated this episode to american elections 
And they posted Sasuke sketch there

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JustVisiting (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's a link to the blog mentioned above: twitter account I actually posted it before, but that was way back (so is you missed it).

I just want to say I love Neji's voting poster, he has got a fabulous camera pose.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 7, 2012)

Lol, there couldn't have been much else out there that would pull Lee away from training. And poor unpopular Lee.  I didn't expect Danzou to be defending him or anyone for that matter. was wishing Orochimaru would have somehow taken part but I'm sure he would have been unranked. xD The Sasuke rising to the top fit right in, as did Naruto wanting to be lead as well, lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 13, 2012)

This week's episode is rather weak, maybe it's because it lacks skits or Neji crossdressing.

Gai's (Ino)hair partner is really cute, and I seriously can't tell that it's Ino, she is just that good at acting, but all behind the scenes she can't take the pressure, like bathing with Gai   If I were her I'd charge Lee for all that shit he put me through. Orochimaru gets the hair loss too, but Kabuto's saved the day, I knew Orochimaru was into that kind of hairstyle 

Lee as narrator is basically trying to troll everyone as much as possible, even Orochimaru can't take his shit. Tho tbh I don't really like the main narrator either 
The worst troll however, is when Sasuke appears... for 1 second, then Tenten just says it's not possible.  What the hell preview???


----------



## Addy (Nov 13, 2012)

sasuke was a shame 

i was kind of disappointed this episode. 

although yamato made for it


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 13, 2012)

the staff are actively trolling everyone and it's wonderful.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice curls there, Orochimaru.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 13, 2012)

Link to the chapter (stream) please?


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my god, poor Ino looked really funny flailing on the ground. The horror of living with Gai! D:


----------



## Lovely Hope (Nov 13, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Lee as narrator is basically trying to troll everyone as much as possible, even Orochimaru can't take his shit. Tho tbh I don't really like the main narrator either


seems funny ..


> The worst troll however, is when *Sasuke appears... for 1 second*, then Tenten just says it's not possible.  What the hell preview???


Why they keep using him if that?!..


Kokonoe said:


> Nice curls there, Orochimaru.


Thats really nice hair Oro ..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 14, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Link to the chapter (stream) please?



Here


----------



## mgbenz (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't see what's so weak about this episode. It's one of the best I've seen.

It's not bad just because it lacked Sasuke.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 14, 2012)

How could Ino make the wig move if it hasn't got a brain or any other real muscles?

Oh wait! I forgot this was the Rock Lee's show XD


----------



## taydev (Nov 14, 2012)

I enjoyed the second segment with Lee narrating, Orochimaru putting on his make-up, and Yamato playing the ukulele XD


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 14, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> How could Ino make the wig move if it hasn't got a brain or any other real muscles?
> 
> Oh wait! I forgot this was the Rock Lee's show XD



The brown wig, when it was controlled by Ino was kind of cute.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Nov 14, 2012)

That Narrator said some cruel things about Lee


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 14, 2012)

I definitely liked Gai with a fro although the mushroom wasn't bad either. Clearly he needed a puppy to set on his head if he wants to feel the love. The idea of a real Cuticle tailed beast existing terrifies me. But poor Ino, it seemed like she was having fun. I love how Kabuto anticipated Kabuto would mess up, he knows all. xD!

Lee made for a great narrator, I would love him substituting every once in awhile.  Especially with the way he go this team to do ridiculous things. And love how even the birds freaked out about the narrator spilling secrets by the end.


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anyone translated those preview pages of sasuke in the sd manga yet?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 20, 2012)

The new episode was okay, but no Neji crossdressing still   There's Ayana fanservice if anyone wants to know 

People attracting to lines than actual food, yeap true story. But I see that they've yet to taste the ramen so was it good or not makes me wonder. I also didn't know splashing ramen on you makes you wanna eat it...

Lee training can never be stopped, hoo boy. Not even skits.  Chouji always make me chuckle.


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 20, 2012)

no orochimaru 

no hint that he's here next week either


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 20, 2012)

Tenko is back with lots of feelings. XDDD

I'm sure that was a parody of some dorama I watched years ago, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 20, 2012)

hahahahaha nobody on tumblr cares about this episode  there's no  posts or screencaps or people dissolving at orochimaru's cuteness at  all.


----------



## Chaos Control (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow Sakura sucks in this series.  Cowering over a tossed bowl of ramen...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 21, 2012)

^ Yeah I was like, can't you just dodge the shit


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 21, 2012)

With Naruto around I would have thought it impossible for Ichiraku Ramen to go anywhere near getting closed down. I know he's poor but I'm certain he would sell his soul for the place.  And I could go for some ramen now myself! The commentary about how people go to places based on what critics say is so sad and true. The only part I took away from the end is that Neji makes a sweet doomed dad. xD


----------



## Jaga (Nov 22, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> Wow Sakura sucks in this series.  Cowering over a tossed bowl of ramen...



lol shes the same in the real anime/manga.


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 25, 2012)

Have any new chapters of the manga come out yet/does anyone know when it'll be released?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 27, 2012)

I've seen the 1st part of the episode in the manga before and hav nothing much to comment about it, always like the bit of Tonton showing that she's the boss 

Second part is quite funny, I always love the skits  Lee naming Shino the forgotten  The best part is


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neji crossdressing as Sakura 




I didn't see that coming and laughed my ass off because it's just so damn funny 

Next episode, Orochimaru finding love? I wonder what he's interested in


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 27, 2012)

Where did you see it?


----------



## Olympian (Nov 27, 2012)

Been away for too long. Can anyone point me out the:

Asuma and Kurenai appearances? Manga and anime, if there is any?

Naughty Ten

Hidan

Yamato playing the Ukulale?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 27, 2012)

Found a streaming link BTW.


Here


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 27, 2012)

*Hinata* :_ "You know... winter is coming" _
Sure we know Lady Hyuga-Stark... sure we know.

Anyway, the best part of the chapter was TonTon's cool face and "speech"

TenTen's chapter next week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sango-chan (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it bad for to say that Neji looked so cute as Sakura........really I thought that "Big Sis" was adorable cross dresser.


----------



## Lalaka (Nov 27, 2012)

OROCHIMARU IN LOVE NEXT WEEK

BEST EPISODE EVER

MY EMOTIONS


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 27, 2012)

Lalaka said:


> OROCHIMARU IN LOVE NEXT WEEK
> 
> BEST EPISODE EVER
> 
> MY EMOTIONS



...what? WHAT? WITH WHO!?!?!? 


It's Kabuto isn't it?


----------



## Miranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Forg O'ten


----------



## MageNinja10 (Nov 28, 2012)

This episode was extremely funny!! My favorite part was the scene between Gamatatsu and Neji. Hinabunta, Hinahiro & Hinaken The nicknames that Lee came up with were hilarious too (Meatball-Head for Tenten) 

The next episode looks very promising.. I can't wait to see Orochimaru again


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 28, 2012)

Hinabunta:rofl

I've finally caught back up.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol, noo, Gai being impressed by dynamic marking. Hopefully only because it is dynamic and not because he wanted to mark anything. xD;;;; And now I feel sorry for anything he summons. Neji did make quite a good Sakura. Then again, it seems this show is showcasing his mastery of the cross-dressing martial arts!


----------



## Addy (Nov 29, 2012)

I am just gonna lol if oro is just sick or something  and not actually in love


----------



## Gortef (Nov 30, 2012)

HHhngh! Hinabunta and Hinahiro were even better than in the manga, mostly because of Nana's voice.


----------



## taydev (Nov 30, 2012)

Ep 35: Everything everyone else said, and Naruto and TenTen driving tripped me out XD


----------



## The Big G (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't believe for 5 seconds that Naruto can drive a stick shift :X

Funny episode though


----------



## taydev (Dec 2, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I don't believe for 5 seconds that Naruto can drive a stick shift :X
> 
> Funny episode though



Or drive at all XD 

Yea, it was pretty hilarious


----------



## ichihimelove (Dec 4, 2012)

*EP 36* comes out 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 4, 2012)

^Lol 

Anyway, this episode is pack full of hilarious shit. Tenten vs Temari was really funny. I just love Gaara being silly at times. Oh Kankuro you  And so, the legendary breast hammer was born.

Poor Orochimaru being forever alone. It's funny how Shizune , that kindergarten teacher, and Ayame are one of the few women to talk to Orochimaru. BTW, Konoha women= money lovers, take note


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2012)

oro chan needs a hug


----------



## Lalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

he sounded legit sad at the end goddamn.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the TenTen vs. Temari part was exactly the same in the manga, but here looked far funnier, I don't know why.
TenTen is really cute.

Poor Orochi, he just wants to find true love and all Konoha single women can only think about money.


----------



## Addy (Dec 4, 2012)

orochimaru: i build a pent house inside of sandime's head on the mountine.
ladies: i would you do that?
orochimaru: because................. i fucking can 
ladies: 

nuf said


----------



## Chaos Control (Dec 4, 2012)

I liked how they kept Oro's sexuality ambigious.

"Sir, pardon me, but are you here alone?"

 "Are you coming on to me? I'll think about it, but let me carry out my plan first."


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 4, 2012)

I love how TenTen turned her Green Jumpsuit into a tank top.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 5, 2012)

BOOB CANON!


----------



## Athruz (Dec 5, 2012)

Such a random and damn funny episode. 

Why in the heavens is there no fanclub for this show??


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2012)

Seeing not just the fight between Gaara being brought up, but Temari as well was fun. I especially liked them bringing up Shikamaru to bother her.

Orochimaru shoulda just started a family with Kabuto. You know that picture of his kid was precious. But oh good lord, Orochimaru blushing killed me, I shall not recover from the adorable! I would totally date him, you know, if I wasn't a married shut-in. xD At least this version of Manda is far more well-behaved than in the series! Poor guy. xD;


----------



## MageNinja10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Another great episode! The attacks in this episode were creative and hilarious! Hyuga Family Album, Unwashed Tights, Makeup Mugshots, and all the others  And so we now know Tenten's famous nickname XD

Poor O-Man.. All he wanted was to live a normal life and not come home alone anymore and talk to his green plant. I guess he is forever alone with Kabuto.


----------



## taydev (Dec 5, 2012)

D'aaaw, I felt for Orochimaru this episode. 

LOL @ the gold digging women. XD


----------



## Miranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Guy was very funny in this episode alongside Orochima'chan


----------



## Gortef (Dec 6, 2012)

Oppai Hammer is super effective!

Ooh~! Looks like we'll get the Hokage Guy episode on next week.


----------



## Recal (Dec 7, 2012)

Orochimaru having an "oh shit, I'm in my fifties and a batchelor: I will die old and lonely" mid-life crisis was weird and funny at the same time. I had all the laffs when his speed-dating suddenly turned around after he admitted he was head of a village and had loads of cash. 

Best part, though, was when he thought the store clerk was coming on to him and answered, not with an outright refusal, but with, "I'll think about it..."



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Seeing not just the fight between Gaara being brought up, but Temari as well was fun. I especially liked them bringing up Shikamaru to bother her.
> 
> Orochimaru shoulda just started a family with Kabuto. You know that picture of his kid was precious. But oh good lord, Orochimaru blushing killed me, I shall not recover from the adorable! *I would totally date him, you know, if I wasn't a married shut-in.* xD At least this version of Manda is far more well-behaved than in the series! Poor guy. xD;



You would date adorable, shy, Orochima-chan from SD... but would you date baby-killing, psycho-grinning, canon-Oro?


----------



## Ernie (Dec 7, 2012)

People who voted 1 have no sence of humor.


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> You would date adorable, shy, Orochima-chan from SD... but would you date baby-killing, psycho-grinning, canon-Oro?



yeah........ he is kinky


----------



## taydev (Dec 8, 2012)

New SOY chapter. The ending was lulzy as hell. 

Link removed


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2012)

no sasuke chapter


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe next chapter? 

Rapperz unite lol 

Though they should really stop with Lee falling over on pretty much everybody that tries to pull a technique, imo it's getting kind of old.


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2012)

canine version shppould have Eminem parish and a 3 minute rap song of Lee, bee, neji, gai, and tenten.


----------



## Gortef (Dec 8, 2012)

"64 Show" Haha!

That was again quite a fun chapter.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 10, 2012)

'' _I cant help but have an bad feeling about this _''


Oh shut up, Tenten, you have an bad feeling about everything. 
Infact, it's the only thing about this manga that i cant stand.

Look, i like Tenten in the orignial, but goddamn it, shut up. She has like 87 percent dialogue every chapter, either yelling or just being paranoid as fuck.  I hate people who are loud AND paranoid at the same time, be them fictional or real.


Other than that, i like this manga and it's antics.

But seriously.

Shut the fuck up, Tenten.​


----------



## KevKev (Dec 10, 2012)

Lavender said:


> '' _I cant help but have an bad feeling about this _''
> 
> 
> Oh shut up, Tenten, you have an bad feeling about everything.
> ...



Tenten's parts add to the hilarity of the manga and show, what are you talking about


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Dec 11, 2012)

hell yeah next ep will be about akatsuki


----------



## amelieee (Dec 11, 2012)

Crossdressing Neji.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 11, 2012)

Inoichi would be a far better option than Gai for a Hokage replacement... but oh well!
Poor Hinata she couldn't stand that hug XD


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2012)

akatsuki........... finally


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 11, 2012)

Kabaddi,Kabaddi,Kabaddi,Kabaddi,Kabaddi,Kabaddi!!! 

I still can't get over on how cute everyone is in Naruto SD!!!


----------



## Gortef (Dec 12, 2012)

Hokage Guy was a great chapter in the manga, and it didn't fail as an episode either.

I still lost at the Curry Man


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 13, 2012)

Guykage Mendokuske.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 13, 2012)

Lmao, I'm surprised everyone survived Guy being Hokage for even a day. I'm kind of shocked that the very first thing we saw from Gai was not about the clothing but food instead. At least he didn't actually get everyone crushed by rocks. xD; 

The second part had really adorable animals. <3 Amazing how it all worked out for Tenten, lol. 


Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> You would date adorable, shy, Orochima-chan from SD... but would you date baby-killing, psycho-grinning, canon-Oro?


Sure, assuming I don't have some fancy sharingan eyes or some other bloodline he would want to snatch my body for.


----------



## Miranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Curry Guy? dat b racis yo. Not to mention the chicken pooping out egs left & right


----------



## taydev (Dec 14, 2012)

...and Guykage-sama shall reign for all eternity. 



Miranger said:


> Curry Guy? dat b racis yo. Not to mention the chicken pooping out egs left & right



Does it make me a bad person because I laughed at that part? 

That damn Chouji, making the team detour.


----------



## ichihimelove (Dec 14, 2012)

*SasukeKarin* 

[sp]


[/sp]


----------



## Miranger (Dec 14, 2012)

taydev said:


> Does it make me a bad person because I laughed at that part?



Nah, it just looked really out of place


----------



## Chaos Control (Dec 14, 2012)

The curry guy creeps me out and he is the thumbnail of the video file :S.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 15, 2012)

Akatsuki next episode 

Shikamaru spammed way too much "troublesome" this episode , still it was hilarious that his prediction are played for laughs and over the top.

The Sasuke chapter is really funny too, Lee's just too much for Sasuke to handle


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2012)

sasuke used "that jutsu"


----------



## ichihimelove (Dec 16, 2012)

new chapter 
dat Akatsuki 

Link removed


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm telling you. Akatsuki need their own spin-off show. With guns.


----------



## Spica (Dec 18, 2012)

The episode was great. I like how they changed it to fit the timeline instead of being a flashback.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> The episode was great. I like how they changed it to fit the timeline instead of being a flashback.


It can't fit into the time-line anywhere because Tobi is a member at the same time as Sasori. 

Regardless a pretty good episode, I know what I'm making gif's of.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 18, 2012)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! *



Spica said:


> The episode was great. I like how they changed it to fit the timeline instead of being a flashback.



This. I'm really happy they managed to do the episode even more entertaining than the manga chapter. Deidara had a bigger role on here, plus Gai and Neji appeared in the hideout.

This really beats the current anime by far. Especially loved the part where Pain fells over and Hidan LAUGHS, and Pain counters with Shinra Tensei.

Also when they used the special attacks by the end, Sasori and Kakuzu actually talked to eachother. Kakuzu also attacked Sasosi (What the Master Artist avoided).

My two favorite characters getting screentime like that is awesome. 10/10. Everyone, go watch it now. 



Olivia said:


> It can't fit into the time-line anywhere because Tobi is a member at the same time as Sasori.



I think Spica means the fact that Deidara knew about Lee on this episode (Because Deidara and Tobi appeared sooner in the anime), not the normal timeline. In the Manga, Deidara and Tobi first appeared in this chapter.


----------



## Spica (Dec 18, 2012)

Olivia said:


> It can't fit into the time-line anywhere because Tobi is a member at the same time as Sasori.



You think I am talking about the main series timeline? Rock Lee has its OWN timeline. 



Z-one said:


> I think Spica means the fact that Deidara knew about Lee on this episode (Because Deidara and Tobi appeared sooner in the anime), not the normal timeline. In the Manga, Deidara and Tobi first appeared in this chapter.



You're smart. I like you.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 18, 2012)

Probably the best episode, ever  Indeed, I always wanted an akatsuki spinoff, but to see it in SD is fine too. 

Like others said, I like how they fit in the timeline with Deidara freaking out over Lee  

It's nice to see everyone had their hilarious side, Konan is a Tsundere for some reason. Hidan is over the top in this series, he keeps screwing around and his random faces and moments made me laugh


----------



## ed17 (Dec 18, 2012)

SHINRA TENSEI!

Hidan : Ngaaaahhh.....


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2012)

this is even better than the manga version 

akatsuki comedians and konan were just too much for me :rofl


----------



## Olivia (Dec 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> You think I am talking about the main series timeline? Rock Lee has its OWN timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> You're smart. I like you.



Then yes, I agree with you, I do enjoy the fact that they didnt' disregard their own story.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 18, 2012)

Everyone is adorable in chibi form, especially Sasori 

Hidan was hilarious as always <3.



Z-one said:


> This really beats the current anime by far. Especially loved the part where Pain fells over and Hidan LAUGHS, and Pain counters with Shinra Tensei.
> 
> Also when they used the special attacks by the end, Sasori and Kakuzu actually talked to eachother. Kakuzu also attacked Sasosi (What the Master Artist avoided).




This too. I lol'd when Sasori totally matrix'd (idk I'm using as a verb) Kakuzu's attack haha.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 18, 2012)

Woah. A while back I made a joke how Hidan should handle christmas since it would be ironic since he's a jashinist....Listen to the preview of the next episode ono;


And the episode has christmas in it! 
though I don't see him in the preview.... 
I am dissapoint


----------



## M00G1E (Dec 18, 2012)

Great episode, Akatsuki are always entertaining. Konan was just so.. pek


----------



## Miranger (Dec 19, 2012)

Deidara is just so awesome!  Hidan laughing at Pain was great.


----------



## Gortef (Dec 19, 2012)

This episode was indeed a real blast. Really well executed by the studio.


----------



## MageNinja10 (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with what everyone else said! Great & funny episode. Really looking forward to next weeks episode.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, the members of Akatsuki are super adorable. XD; I especially liked the imaginary parts of them being in a circus, lol. I definitely agree with Lee's definition of art! And even better was how it devolved into Akatsuki nearly taking out each other. All while remembering what Lee thought the closet full of cloaks meant. Such an adorable ending!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 20, 2012)

Miranger said:


> Deidara is just so awesome!  Hidan laughing at Pain was great.



I love that the spotlight is on deidara, and he's not such a bad guy after all.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Dec 20, 2012)

One of the funniest episodes so far. Especially loved Hidan.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 20, 2012)

MageNinja10 said:


> I agree with what everyone else said! Great & funny episode. Really looking forward to next weeks episode.



 wait, so are Hidan and Kakuzu going to be in the second part of the next episode?
They were narrating. Gai also said Akatsuki would come for them. Hidan mentioned he shouldn't be the one cleaning and the episode part has cleaning in the title... Even though the christmas one seems to be about Hinata trying (and failing) to give a gift to Naruto, there's a scenario of Tsunade loosing some ticket...The ticket has a boat with loads of money on it. That would interest Kakuzu would it not >u> Imagine if it flew into Kakuzu's hands after cleaning up the Hideout? 

Makes me wonder if all the akatsuki pairs will get their own episode like Deidara....Hidan mentioned Deidara wont be appearing soon because he's embarrassed. Chance to have other episodes in with akatsuki in it soon? I mean, the voice actors were all there! It would be  a waste to regather them for one episode. 


If they do show up, then this is the best christmas EVUR!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 21, 2012)

Unlikely to me that they'll appear next episode but who knows. 

I like their narrating at the end with the whole leader makes them clean the toilet, it reminds me of the parodies I see about akatsuki


----------



## Addy (Dec 21, 2012)

they should start dropping the hinata/love Christmas episode and focus on an akatsuki, orochimaru Christmas episode 

idk, something like lee not knowing the spirit of Christmas so he visits everyone including orochimaru and akatsuki


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have a 3DS T_T


----------



## Addy (Dec 22, 2012)

neither do i


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> they should start dropping the hinata/love Christmas episode and focus on an akatsuki, orochimaru Christmas episode
> 
> idk, something like lee not knowing the spirit of Christmas so he visits everyone including orochimaru and akatsuki



Yea they should  Villians celebrate too!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder how Akatsuki would celebrate Secret santa! I can only imagine what they'd give:
Nagato: Box of chocolates (in hopes Konan gets it?)  
Konan: Flower Bouquet
Deidara: Clay "art"
Sasori: A puppet
Tobi: A mask? A dolly?
Zetsu: Plants..? Spare limbs?
Itachi: A giftcard (or a present that doesn't suck in general)
Kisame: Fish?
Hidan: Jashinist Bible
Kakuzu: I.O.U


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 23, 2012)

For Nagato maybe piercings? 
Tobi: Ichaicha paradise 
Itachi maybe some dangos.

I would want Deidara's clay art as long as it doesn't explode.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 23, 2012)

Nagato falling on his face, standing up like nothing happened and then saying he's god:rofl

Hidan got slapped for being the only guy to laugh at that.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 23, 2012)

I would love an Akatsuki Christmas episode :33 but I don't think they're appearing in this one coming up.



Mayrice said:


> I wonder how Akatsuki would celebrate Secret santa! I can only imagine what they'd give:
> Nagato: Box of chocolates (in hopes Konan gets it?)
> Konan: Flower Bouquet
> Deidara: Clay "art"
> ...



I actually remember reading a fic about this back in the day  and this makes me want to try and find it again because I remember it being hilarious perfection.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 23, 2012)

So the writer of Rock Lee officially stated at JumpFesta That he would be "messing around with Akatsuki" more this season. Oh mai.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2012)

More Akatsuki messing makes me happy. pek


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2012)

lol at naruto anime. SD  is where it is at


----------



## MageNinja10 (Dec 24, 2012)

Now I want a 3DS! XD

It was nice seeing the whole Akatsuki crew last week. They're all funny together and I liked the disguises that Lee & Tenten and Guy & Neji used


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 24, 2012)

MageNinja10 said:


> Now I want a 3DS! XD
> 
> It was nice seeing the whole Akatsuki crew last week. They're all funny together and I liked the disguises that Lee & Tenten and Guy & Neji used



Still upset Hidan isn't in naruto SD game. 

But the last episode makes up for it. 
Can't wait to see moar of the org. I think they're replacing orochimaru as the villain(s) for the arc. Until it gets to the war arc that is.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2012)

Awww SD and Chritsmas pek Tons of skits around and I don't understand why everyone had to follow it somehow. I thought Shikamaru had a plan but turns out he didn't, lol YFC  I also like that theres a few dragon references here and there.

Naruto giving Ramen and Lee giving jumpsuit is so predictable 

Naruto and co having ramen in the end looks delicious...


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

i don't know but did naruto SD hates hinata why they are mean to her,make her spend chritsmas alone after naruto ignores her  (~~Silent Night ~~Silent Ngiht~~) that was funny 

poor neji all he wants that hinata doesn't feel hurt because of naruto and his love to sakura.

at the end it was a good ep the next ep looks fun.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 25, 2012)

Could someone tell me the number of the latest chapter or the stream link?

I've just wake up after a Christmas party and I am kinda lost XD


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Could someone tell me the number of the latest chapter or the stream link?
> 
> I've just wake up after a Christmas party and I am kinda lost XD



here
Here


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 25, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> here
> Here



Thanks

So Team Gai is Team 3... that was unexpected.
I liked first part the best, maybe because I know all those clich? moments along with single japanese men.

I would like to know wich present had everyone, not only Lee and Naruto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

This episode was funny. Not as good as the last one, but good nevertheless.
No akatsuki next week either.  maybe they'll appear in the next comic chapter.
And where is Orochimaru?


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2012)

no akatsuki pro orochimaru?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

The author said Akatsuki and Sasuke would be in the Rock Lee comic and anime moar. Hope the chapter that comes out next has them. The chapters come out every wednesday or....?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2012)

The chapters come out randomly actually  

Maybe we'll see it next year. I would love to see Akatsuki and Orochimaru battling out to see who's the better villain or something, would be epic.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> The chapters come out randomly actually
> 
> Maybe we'll see it next year. I would love to see Akatsuki and Orochimaru battling out to see who's the better villain or something, would be epic.



I'd like to see an April fools akatsuki episode. Hidan's birthday is the day after April fools. So many jokes waiting to be exposed! 

Still upset we didn't get a christmas Akatsuki episode. >:I I demand one!


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Saiyan Naji!

Poor Hinata, first she gets left alone on Christmas and then she faints thanks to Lee. Not the best time of the year for her.

I would have liked to have seen some Akatsuki in this episode. Maybe Oro trying to become Santa or something.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Super Saiyan Naji!
> 
> Poor Hinata, first she gets left alone on Christmas and then she faints thanks to Lee. Not the best time of the year for her.
> 
> I would have liked to have seen some Akatsuki in this episode. Maybe Oro trying to become Santa or something.



Nonsense! Hidan and Kakuzu should be in charge of Christmas! Hidan replaces all religious references with Jashin, and Kakuzu steals all the presents like the Grinch! Hidan is Santa and Shikamaru acts as his reindeer  

Better yet, the Nara clan should handle christmas. They have deer and a Nara member named Santa!


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 25, 2012)

lol. Forgot about Hidan. It would be funny, him trying to change Christmas into something celebrating Jashin.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> lol. Forgot about Hidan. It would be funny, him trying to change Christmas into something celebrating Jashin.



If Deidara got to handle halloween (which should've been Hidan since he looks like a vampire and grim reaper) then Hidan getting Christmas shouldn't be a stretch. But no Akatsuki member has gotten more screentime yet. :/

I hope each pair gets their own episode. Having all get some screetime at the same time is less satisfying.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2012)

The birth of Jashin ...

I didn't know Hidan's birthday is after april's fool, many potential here


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> The birth of Jashin ...
> 
> I didn't know Hidan's birthday is after april's fool, many potential here



IKR. Imagine him telling people about his birthday and they say they don't care. And when he's about to cry to his bed, the Akatsuki members show up and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY it's an APRIL FOOLS joke! And then he's all happy-teared.  


Or he kills everyone in a fitting rage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 25, 2012)

We'll see if they're doing that. 

I just realised there's a Rock Lee springtime special?  I can't believe I missed that. It features Akatsuki and Naruto trying to get the 3DS game


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 25, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> We'll see if they're doing that.
> 
> I just realised there's a Rock Lee springtime special?  I can't believe I missed that. It features Akatsuki and Naruto trying to get the 3DS game



It lacked Hidan. He wasn't in the game so he wasn't in the comic. But funny comic still. XD Akatsuki playing video games.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 25, 2012)

Today was a cute episode. Loved the moment when the ending started playing while Hinata spied on Naruto.

Second part was just hilarious with the Dragon Ball reference (Although first one had Neji turn into a Super Saiyajin).

10/10 for the Last Year's episode.


----------



## taydev (Dec 26, 2012)

Just read the SOY special chapter............and no Neji. My feels.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol, Kiba and Shino sacrificing themselves for Hinata. Too bad that didn't work out. When Lee and Naruto ran into each other I thought they would manage to exchange gifts at that point. Just not when they were at the tree later. xD And the second part was very sweet. <3


----------



## MageNinja10 (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought the episode was nice. I liked how the first part focused on a Christmas theme episode while the second was a New Year's theme. I hope we'll get to see Orochimaru again soon. I wonder how he celebrated Christmas... XD


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 31, 2012)

MageNinja10 said:


> I thought the episode was nice. I liked how the first part focused on a Christmas theme episode while the second was a New Year's theme. *I hope we'll get to see Orochimaru again soon. I wonder how he celebrated Christmas... XD*


This too. and 2013 is the year of Snake.... I hope they are going to make an episode about Oro and the year of snake!

I wantz moar Akatsuki! Episode 38 was a blast (literally too LOL)!

Oh, and HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey. I haven't really looked at the series.

Any of the episodes involve Sauce?


----------



## Addy (Dec 31, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Hey. I haven't really looked at the series.
> 
> Any of the episodes involve Sauce?



sadly no 

but there are many with oro...... he has the best episodes


----------



## taydev (Dec 31, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Hey. I haven't really looked at the series.
> 
> Any of the episodes involve Sauce?



Not yet, but the manga features him and team Taka in chapter 19, so it will get animated I'm sure.  It's pretty damn funny. Link: 

Link removed


----------



## MageNinja10 (Dec 31, 2012)

DeathlyFox said:


> This too. and 2013 is the year of Snake.... I hope they are going to make an episode about Oro and the year of snake!



Good point! I hope there will be an episode like that 



Addy said:


> sadly no
> 
> but there are many with oro...... he has the best episodes



YES. Orochimaru episodes are the most entertaining


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jan 1, 2013)

Thought people here would like to know that according to the Rock Lee official twitter , the next spinoff chapter (which will come out on January 4th) will feature Gai VS Kisame (and Itachi will also be present, in an unthinkable form/appearance?).


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 4, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thought people here would like to know that according to the Rock Lee official twitter , the next spinoff chapter (which will come out on January 4th) will feature Gai VS Kisame (and Itachi will also be present, in an unthinkable form/appearance?).



Finally! Akatsuki members 


 But not Hidan.... 



But yes! Glad the org is getting more screentime


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 8, 2013)

YES.... YES!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2013)

Best part.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Best part.



anko


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 8, 2013)

This show is made with gold


----------



## Gortef (Jan 8, 2013)

A dog with a Byakugan. Nothing can beat that.



Ok this can.


----------



## 8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Best part.


OMFG! DAT TEUCHI! BADASS!


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Those scenes today ware really something


----------



## 8 (Jan 8, 2013)

just finished the episode. i guess hinata doesn't support naruneiji.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for asking this but, could you share a stream link with me please?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2013)

LadyTenTen said:


> I'm sorry for asking this but, could you share a stream link with me please?



Here you go.

Shippuuden 294


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a fantastic series 

I can't stop laughing


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait for the ending song to appear full-lenght in youtube.
I'm dancing Akatsuki style.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 8, 2013)

That akatsuki dance.  I LOVE IT! Made the episode for me!


----------



## Bissen (Jan 8, 2013)

Latest episode absolutely hilarious! I literally had me LOL!

Good Lawd, my love for Tsunade just grew


----------



## ed17 (Jan 8, 2013)

could someone post the gif of chubby kakashi turning to serious kakashi ( when he activated his MS )?


----------



## CHEH (Jan 8, 2013)

LOVE that new ending and the song is so catchy.


----------



## taydev (Jan 9, 2013)

Dammit, I love this show. Episode 40 was lol the whole way through! Died at Naruto getting pissed at Neji during their badminton match. XD


----------



## Miranger (Jan 9, 2013)

What a funny episode! lawls @ the naruneji vs hinata love triangle


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 9, 2013)

Miranger said:


> What a funny episode! lawls @ the naruneji vs Hinata love triangle



Something tells me that's gonna be a new running gag.


----------



## 8 (Jan 9, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> That akatsuki dance.  I LOVE IT! Made the episode for me!


i always skip trough openings/endings. then because of your comment i redownloaded the episode just to see that akatsuki dance. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



and it was worth it.


----------



## Squifurgie (Jan 9, 2013)

this series is awesome. I love in the opening song when Rock Lee smashes his face into Orochimaru's face. Classic


----------



## Chaos Control (Jan 9, 2013)

This is Yamato's game face.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 9, 2013)

That Game of Life was a terror, much I wouldn't survive I'm sure. But poor Tsunade and the rest of the broke adults. xD And I'm completely alright with the idea of Neji and Hinata competiting for Naruto!


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jan 10, 2013)

This is probably one of the cutest anime I have ever seen. It's also very funny; the humor is done very well. It's great to see more of the interactions between Lee, Neji and Tenten. All of the characters are adorable in this. I liked in the beginning how Yamato appeared randomly and the kaw kaw. Haha. So cute :3


----------



## Bissen (Jan 10, 2013)

One thing I'm really down about, though, is Jiraiya's absence. Why can't Jiraiya be there, when both the old Kabuto and Orochimaru are? Cos he's (supposedly, I still got hope!) dead? 

Dat just suuucks...


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jan 10, 2013)

Bissen said:


> One thing I'm really down about, though, is Jiraiya's absence. Why can't Jiraiya be there, when both the old Kabuto and Orochimaru are? Cos he's (supposedly, I still got hope!) dead?
> 
> Dat just suuucks...


Maybe they're saving him up for a special occasion. I mean you can't just use the Gallant Sannin anywhere. He's too awesome and not to be underestimated.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 10, 2013)

Jiraiya and Asuma aren't there because they died and this series half follows the anime. A character's death isn't funny unless it's a villain. Otherwise people will feel sad. That's my guess.


----------



## Bissen (Jan 10, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Jiraiya and Asuma aren't there because they died and this series half follows the anime. A character's death isn't funny unless it's a villain. Otherwise people will feel sad. That's my guess.


I'd feel happy to see Jiraiya though


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 10, 2013)

but then he'd have to be killed off again
or suddenly disappear.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Jan 11, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Jiraiya and Asuma aren't there because they died and this series half follows the anime. A character's death isn't funny unless it's a villain. Otherwise people will feel sad. That's my guess.



Then again, there have been several dead characters who've been in the series...including deaths that predate those guys


----------



## Bissen (Jan 11, 2013)

DeKat said:


> Then again, there have been several dead characters who've been in the series...including deaths that predate those guys



Dat.
I mean, what awesomeness would it not add to RL SD if Jiraiya was there too? 

And why would he have to be killed off again?


----------



## mgbenz (Jan 11, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> Jiraiya and Asuma aren't there because they died and this series half follows the anime. A character's death isn't funny unless it's a villain. Otherwise people will feel sad. That's my guess.



Well if you read the manga someone's major presence in this spinoff completely contradicts what you just said.


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jan 11, 2013)

Bissen said:


> Dat.
> I mean, what awesomeness would it not add to RL SD if Jiraiya was there too?
> 
> And why would he have to be killed off again?


I think that if Jiraiya were to show up in SD, he wouldn't be killed off. It's a happy show filled with happiness. That happiness is filled with even more happiness.


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2013)

Bissen said:


> I'd feel happy to see Jiraiya though



i want to see episodes dedicated to:

1- akatsuki members in pairs or individuals.
2- jiraya 
3- minato and kushina and menma and........... charasasuke 
4- uchiha clan when they were alive or at least when lee was a kid


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 11, 2013)

^
I'd like to see episodes on
1- Akatsuki in pairs like you said. Eventually Edo Akatsuki 
1.5- and maybe an episode where Shikamaru has a meeting so Rock Lee is in charge of the Nara forest. And Hidan keeps trying to escape by disguising himself like a deer and other shenanigans. 
2- Orochimaru and the later Kabutomaru 
3- Team Taka
4- Kakashi and Gai moments
5- everything I just said x100


----------



## KevKev (Jan 12, 2013)

If Jiraiya was in this show, the ratings will be transcendental.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 15, 2013)

The new episode was really funny.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuemon....:rofl
Doraemon should sue the animators of this episode


----------



## RaptorRage (Jan 15, 2013)

Lost it when Space Battleship Yamato appeared.


----------



## Addy (Jan 15, 2013)

leesaku for the win


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hehehehehe, didn't Sakura's bust size increase in Lee's dream?


----------



## Cocochan (Jan 15, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> ^
> I'd like to see episodes on
> 1.5- and maybe an episode where Shikamaru has a meeting so Rock Lee is in charge of the Nara forest. And Hidan keeps trying to escape by disguising himself like a deer and other shenanigans.


THIS. And he keeps losing his body parts?


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 15, 2013)

I just watched the first 3 episodes and I love it .
Between this and the original Naruto on Toonami I think I'm covered waiting for new Shippuden episodes


----------



## Chaos Control (Jan 15, 2013)

My... that was an awkward ending.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 16, 2013)

Haha, this week's episode was funny as hell. I loved the 2nd half with the future ninjutsu like Internet style, Genetic clones, Plastic surgery and Sharingan with video recording capabilities, Future Neji became a woman. Space Battleship Yamato was also really clever.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish I could dream such adorable Naruto dreams.  And always and forever, poor Kabuto! I did rather like future Orochimaru! xD


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a link to the new episode?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 16, 2013)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the new episode?



Just go to animecrazy.net --->search bar ---> rock lee----> list of episodes


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 17, 2013)

Rock Lee Inception right thar on the 1st half of the episode 

I LOLed at Kabuemon, the animators must've really love Doraemon or something


----------



## ed17 (Jan 22, 2013)

the episode 42 was already out quite few hours ago and still no one here? 
anyway, I found this episode really funny, especially the first part 
TenTen x Hina 
poor shino the bugkage  
Anko is hot


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 22, 2013)

First part was OK. Poor Shino.

Second part was boring.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 22, 2013)

Still waiting on Akatsuki. 

But Kabuto and Oro are in ep 43 so that'll be interesting. 

When does the next super strong jump magazine come out? and next rock lee chapter?


----------



## 민찬영 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fillers or not, still like it.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 22, 2013)

TenTen x Hinata is my new yuri OTP XDDD

The second part of the episode is funny if you are a woman or you just love to go shopping during the great sales that happen after Christmas.
I absolutely do all those stupid things when at this time of the year.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

I absolutely LOVED the final scene of the second episode where Lee and Neji came rushing in as calvary


----------



## Gortef (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea that was a great finisher for the episode.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 22, 2013)

anyone got a link to a stream?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2013)

The Big G said:


> anyone got a link to a stream?



Got one over here. 

Shippuuden 294


----------



## The Big G (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Abanikochan (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it just me or are all of these newer episodes incredibly forgettable?


----------



## Bissen (Jan 22, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Is it just me or are all of these newer episodes incredibly forgettable?


Dunno. Personally, I totally loved episode 40.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 22, 2013)

It's because they lack akatsuki


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 22, 2013)

I found the new one pretty good. 

But I can't stand the Orochimaru eps. for some reason.


----------



## Bissen (Jan 23, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I found the new one pretty good.
> 
> But I can't stand the Orochimaru eps. for some reason.


But why?! Orochichan is so funny! Though, I'll admit it does make him less villain-ish overall. Every time I see his original character, I can't  help but think of that little cutie who just wants to be a normal ninja, called Orochichan


----------



## Cocochan (Jan 23, 2013)

HINATEN 

Also, I want a dozen+ Akatsuki episodes.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 23, 2013)

Cocochan said:


> HINATEN
> 
> Also, I want a dozen+ Akatsuki episodes.



This.

Orochimaru had his fun in season 1 and 2. Season 3 and 4 better be Akatsuki only.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, poor cold insects.  I thought the pill bugs were adorable, but yeahh, the maggot/larva type things freak me out. I do approve of Hinata and Tenten after this! I never thought that many insect puns could go into a story. xD; The little sweaters were so cute!

Figures Tsunade would be bargain hunting with the gambling debt she has. But then she started buying a billion things and that was frightening. I'm not sure if I should be respecting her team with their moves though. xD;


----------



## KevKev (Jan 27, 2013)

Tenneth


----------



## ryz (Jan 27, 2013)

Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 20

Full version

Full version


----------



## CHEH (Jan 27, 2013)

come on, no comments on the new SOY chapter? Just when we asked for Jiriya he appears! lol what was up with Sai.


----------



## Cocochan (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG NEW CHAPTER WITH JIRAIYAAAAAAA 

Didn't understand Sai, either.


----------



## Gortef (Jan 28, 2013)

Sais appearance was random as heck... but that's pretty much what the whole series is about anyway.

Hilarious chapter


----------



## Marsala (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh God... that ending... Kakashi, what have you done?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

To let you know, Masahi Kishimoto published a message to Kenji Taira in the 1st Graphic Novel Vol 1 of Rock Lee.

Kishimoto wrote :

"He's determinated, hot blooded, very straight forward, keep getting rejected by Sakura and with his very unique look you can spot him from liles away.
With all this he can't use ninjutsu at all, what a ninja.
Rock Lee, I just love this guy. I'm happy he's the hero of his own series. Go get'em, Rock Lee !"


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2013)

new episode 

hinata and  sakura don't shit


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Orochimaru :rofl

Seriously, can't stop laughing.


----------



## Gortef (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh damn that was again fantastic


----------



## The Big G (Jan 29, 2013)

anyone got a link?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 29, 2013)

The Big G said:


> anyone got a link?



There you go:

 ED#24


----------



## The Big G (Jan 29, 2013)

LadyTenTen said:


> There you go:
> 
> ED#24



Thanks!

This week was ok...next week looks awesome!


----------



## Bissen (Jan 29, 2013)

Hahaha! The way Kabuto refers to how Orochimaru is in the main show is brilliant!

AAAHAHAHaH!!!! OMG, the ending of last half was absolutely hilarious! Are the makers on shrooms or sumthing?


----------



## Recal (Jan 29, 2013)

Bissen said:


> *Hahaha! The way Kabuto refers to how Orochimaru is in the main show is brilliant!*
> 
> AAAHAHAHaH!!!! OMG, the ending of last half was absolutely hilarious! Are the makers on shrooms or sumthing?



I know, I loved that bit. 

I properly laughed out loud at Oro being... captivated... by Kakashi's suiton technique and that he didn't want to make a move on Raikage because he needed to 'stay by Konoha' (to be near that magical toilet.)  Makes you wonder if Kakashi has used that technique before? 

Yamato's face in that ED still cracks me up every time.


----------



## MageNinja10 (Jan 29, 2013)

This week's episode was hilarious! I liked the part where Orochimaru and Lee were together trying not to react  The "genjutsu" that Team Guy used on Naruto was just brilliant. I wonder what technique Kakashi used.. Orochimaru's face after he used the toilet though was quite amusing XD

Yay, Orochimaru is coming back again next week! Can't wait to see the Raikage and the other characters


----------



## Lucia inactive (Jan 29, 2013)

This week's episode was pretty good, much better than last week's. Loved how Lee and Orochimaru wanted to react their own way, desperately. 

Speaking of last week's episode, though, does it sound weird to say, that TenTen makes a cute boy? xD I think I might have a soft spot for TenHina now 

Can't wait for next week's, especially the Raikage one.


----------



## Miranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Orochis bathroom scene was... :sweat


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 30, 2013)

lol, Neiji looked so pretty all decked out for that little gag. I had a good laugh at Lee actually fooling Orochimaru into thinking he didn't know. And you know, as usual, poor Kabuto.  I do have to admit Orochimaru does make an awfully good scapegoat. xD;;; 

And er...I'd ship Kakashi and Orochimaru?! XD


----------



## Recal (Feb 5, 2013)

Poor Lee, having to put up with all those beans being pelted at him.  Though I guess he got his revenge. "Come at me, Orochimaru!" My god. It even freaked Oro out. 

The second half contained unexpected canon, but the stuff with Raikage was funny.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 5, 2013)

This weeks episode was ok....though Wu Tang Lee and company at the end of part II was great!

Next weeks the Valentine episode lol


----------



## Chaos Control (Feb 5, 2013)

The second part was quite serious for this show.  It was almost like a part 2 filler.  Also we got some wordplay that English speakers can appreciate. Bee is pretty awesome here too.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 6, 2013)

"I've created a jutsu that makes everyone who looks at the mask want to throw beans to the owner"

What? XDDD

I liked first part of the episode more than the second half. Maybe because of the pervert jokes.

Can't wait for S.Valentine's episode.


----------



## Addy (Feb 6, 2013)

naked lss vs orochimaru was funny as fuck


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 7, 2013)

Lmao, those oni outfits were so cute. I think Orochimaru should just change his goals into playing dumb pranks on people. Besides, I rather love that Kabuto got to play with the kids some more, the poor booger eater. xD; Who knew there could be something out there that could freak out Orochimaru!

It was fun seeing the goofiness of the Cloud around as well. Bee and Lee getting along was perfect. xD;


----------



## Miranger (Feb 8, 2013)

Between Kabuto eating OrochiSnot & Raikage black panties & bra it was a funny episode.


----------



## Bissen (Feb 12, 2013)

HEALL YEAH! Jiraiya's to make his entry next week!!!


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2013)

sasuke wrote a love book


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 12, 2013)

Bissen said:


> HEALL YEAH! Jiraiya's to make his entry next week!!!



So the time has come...:


*Spoiler*: __ 



for Orochimydick appearing next week?


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 12, 2013)

Best ever spin-off series of any Animes series! And random *Yamato*-taicho appearance in weird locations & positions are hilarious XDDD I love it =)


----------



## Bissen (Feb 12, 2013)

Izi90 said:


> Best ever spin-off series of any Animes series! And random *Yamato*-taicho appearance in weird locations & positions are hilarious XDDD I love it =)



That! Spotting him in random scenes is almost a sport! Outside, in the snowy weather had me lol


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 12, 2013)

@*Bissen* : Sport?! LMAO xD I believe it's true, Yamato is become more and more like *Where's Waldo?* But when is he even going to be in the script, a Cat must have got his tongue =\


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Why does Neji like Hinata in the series? Like, that totally came out of left field


----------



## Bissen (Feb 12, 2013)

Izi90: We could make it a sport 

Pirao: I dunno if Neji's onto Hinata, or if he's just because he's ?ber protective towards her, as he thinks Naruto is bad for her, lol.


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Supports Bissen suggestion* Okay! Sport it is. Tag Team xD?


----------



## Pirao (Feb 12, 2013)

Bissen said:


> Izi90: We could make it a sport
> 
> Pirao: I dunno if Neji's onto Hinata, or if he's just because he's ?ber protective towards her, as he thinks Naruto is bad for her, lol.



So, protect Hinata from Naruto by getting with her first? 

Me thinks the writers just like wincest.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 12, 2013)

The second part really had good animation compared with other chapters.

Neji's counter attacks were also realy funny.. dat goat.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Isn't NejiHina the more popular ship in Japan, hence why it gets 'shout outs'?


----------



## Abanikochan (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Isn't NejiHina the more popular ship in Japan, hence why it gets 'shout outs'?



No not really. It's just more accepted in Japan since marrying your cousin isn't taboo like it is in the Western world. Hinata and Neji are actually more like half siblings because their fathers are identical twins.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 12, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Isn't NejiHina the more popular ship in Japan, hence why it gets 'shout outs'?



IDK its the most popular but it does a large amount of fans. In Japan its legal to marry your cousin so NejiHina isn't at all Taboo to them as it is to the western world


----------



## Bissen (Feb 12, 2013)

Izi90 said:


> *Supports Bissen suggestion* Okay! Sport it is. Tag Team xD?



You're ON!


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bissen said:


> You're ON!



AWESOME!! =DDD


Okay if we gon' do this, there's gonna be a few sets of rules. 

*First*: take screen-shoot images of pop-up-Yamato that you encounter in the latest episode. 
*Second*: post them somewhere! [Here maybe or give me an idea *Bissen*!]
*Third and Final*: Ignore these rules & Just screen-shot the hell outta Yamato-taicho!


----------



## Bissen (Feb 12, 2013)

lol!

Thought of the screen-shot - but I imagine it could get kinda annoying...
How about just describing the time/place/scene or take a screenshot; whichever one prefers?


----------



## Chaos Control (Feb 12, 2013)

That curry guy still creeps me out.


----------



## Recal (Feb 13, 2013)

Poor Yamato in the ice at the end of part one.  And it looks like Jiraiya is going to make an appearance.  I guess that means a certain someone will also be lurking around.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 13, 2013)

Poor broke Tsunade, she should know better than to challenge Gai. You can always trust him to come up with something passionate. xD Considering how she got beat around before in this spinoff I'm surprised things didn't end up worse for her. xD;;;


----------



## Miranger (Feb 14, 2013)

Really liked the 2nd half because it was just random, The portraits were cool.


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Feb 15, 2013)

Aaah! An episode featuring THE Jiraiya! Just what this show needed


----------



## Marsala (Feb 19, 2013)

So we're finally getting the Sasuke episode next week, eh?

Also, what was up with that "Casual Perverts" group? Yamato, Sasuke, and Itachi? How odd.


----------



## ryz (Feb 19, 2013)

Naruto Shippuden


----------



## Bissen (Feb 19, 2013)

AAARGH! I'm going insane waiting for the anime episode 46


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 19, 2013)

The casual perverts group scares me.
I would never have imagined Sasuke to be like that... maybe he hasn't found the girl to be interested in.

In the manga... did just TenTen OWNED Itachi with a random weapon spam? O_O


----------



## Recal (Feb 19, 2013)

So Oro is in the unaffiliated pervert group?  Definitely don't agree with that.  Even worse... Sasuke is in the casual perverts group? 

Sasuke next week.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Addy (Feb 19, 2013)

sasuke and itachi are casual perverts? 

sasuke next episode


----------



## Cocochan (Feb 19, 2013)

ryz said:


> Naruto Shippuden



... Did anybody else catch that Call Me Maybe reference?


----------



## Bissen (Feb 19, 2013)

Cocochan said:


> ... Did anybody else catch that Call Me Maybe reference?



Oh yes 
I'm even tempted to say: How could one not?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 22, 2013)

Lmao, great seeing what kind of research Jiraiya was doing for when he left. Oh I don't ship the Sannin at alllll. And somewhere along the lines, I appreciate that Lee complained about there being no Tenten fanservice in addition to Sakura.  Another one of those episodes I felt sorry for Orochimaru by the end. xD


----------



## BUUUU (Feb 22, 2013)

titles for march


----------



## glassarrow (Feb 23, 2013)

Excited for the White Day episode! I want to see dear sweet Lee preparing gifts for his Sakura-san!


----------



## Bissen (Feb 23, 2013)

BUUUU said:


> titles for march


Translation

*March 5th:*
"Finally, Captain Yamato appears on a mission!"
Lee, Tenten and Sai go to retrieve a stolen scroll. On this top secret mission, and Captain Yamato joins them. Lee and the others somehow manage to infiltrate the enemy's hideout, but...

*March 12th.*
"White Day Extermination Alliance!"
The day before White Day, Lee prepares for his return gift to Sakura, and is in high spirits. But in the village, all white chocolate is being turned into dried roe, and all cookies to pickled vegetables. An unbelievable situation has arisen!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 23, 2013)

TenTen didn't give Lee friendship chocolate for Saint Valentine's Day two chapters ago? I'm sure she did.
He should be returning the chocolate to TenTen too, not only Sakura.

I'm not too much into the couple, but he is treating his friend like sh&t.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2013)

today, we see SD sasuke


----------



## ed17 (Feb 26, 2013)

the new episode is full of lulz


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 26, 2013)

ed17 said:


> the new episode is full of lulz



where did you see it?


----------



## ed17 (Feb 26, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> where did you see it?



Naruto Shippuden


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 26, 2013)

That first half, what the fuck did I just watch.....


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 26, 2013)

*"Neji nii-san, would you be my pet?"* This is wrong in so many levels XDDDD

Next chapter with the "house of the dead" parody seems pretty nice.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 26, 2013)

Unexpected Kisame is Unexpected. Samehada get's a 10/10 from me now, until forever.

Sasuke chapter was also animated perfectly, i really loved the part where Rock Lee battled Sasuke for few seconds.


----------



## Recal (Feb 26, 2013)

Loved the first half, though I didn't expect to at first.  Maybe that's because I love dogs and we have a little Staffie show girl, so the whole agility and dog cafe thing was funny to me.  Kisame and Samehada were brilliant. Laughed a lot at Chouji. Gross.

The second half wasn't as funny as I expected it might be, but it picked up when Sasuke was hoist by his own Sharingan.   Worried that the introduction of Team Taka would mean we wouldn't see Oro again, but I guess canon only occasionally applies here because we're seeing (a lot!) of him next week.


----------



## deeewooh (Feb 26, 2013)

this show is hilarious, better than shippuden imo


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Why isn't it up at anime44 yet?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 26, 2013)

Hilarious episode is hilarious. I love it when the anime puts the akatsuki in episodes even when they don't make those specific cameos in the manga. 

It's a nice surprise and they usually do it right. :ho



Now give me one with Hidan and my life will be complete


----------



## Cocochan (Feb 26, 2013)

This last episode was so full of lulz, so glad Sasuke + Taka's in the show now.

Now if they had Taka, Orochimaru and Kabuto, and Akatsuki in the same episode...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 28, 2013)

Lmao, oh those guys being all good with dressing up as dogs. At least they looked pretty cute? XD; Although they couldn't match how adorable I thought Samehada was. <3 Perfect with Akamaru, alas their friendship was not meant to be!

Haha, so nice seeing Hebi at work, poor suigetsu. xD; The reaction Team Gai had to them was perfect in every way, lmao. Just had to know Sasuke would be no match for Lee!


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 28, 2013)

I think we're in need of a Danzou episode. He appears on the ending afterall.


----------



## Miranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Kisame + Samehada were such a nice surprise, Not to mention Tobi blowing it up for everyone! Between that & Chouji wanting to eat dog food it was full *WIN!* 
Sexy SwimSuit Special however is in it's own league! Top 3 fav episode easily!


----------



## James Fury (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried watching it once...I hate that type of anime.


----------



## Cocochan (Mar 1, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> I think we're in need of a Danzou episode. He appears on the ending afterall.



Wonder how they'll treat his character...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 2, 2013)

Cocochan said:


> This last episode was so full of lulz, so glad Sasuke + Taka's in the show now.
> 
> Now if they had Taka, Orochimaru and Kabuto, and Akatsuki in the same episode...



This x infinity


----------



## Bissen (Mar 5, 2013)

NOOOO! 
Orochimaru stated in today's episode, that the series is almost over! I don't want it to end!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 5, 2013)

NOOOOO!!

During the new year episode they said they would go on for another year.


----------



## Bissen (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll soon have nothing to look forward to on Tuesdays


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 5, 2013)

YEEESSS!

I mean...



YEEEESS!

Give me back Gorou Sessha, Chiyuki Tanaka, Masahiko Murata and the others, you silly Rock Lee!

But I admit it was a good comedy show :')


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2013)

Kabuto: I will crush your orochi wiener :rofl

And why the hell are they cancelling it so soon? 

Cancel the main series.  It sucks ass. Dont cancel SD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bleach will probably resume then


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Bleach will probably resume then



I hope so!


----------



## neshru (Mar 5, 2013)

Isn't still way too early for that? Makes more sense to resume Bleach at the end of Naruto to me.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2013)

neshru said:


> Isn't still way too early for that? Makes more sense to resume Bleach at the end of Naruto to me.



No that doesn't make sense, bleach doesn't seem like its ending soon. It's to to early.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2013)

It seems like Bleach is coming back...


----------



## Bissen (Mar 5, 2013)

I no want no Bleach... ohwell. Good thing I'll be in Japan when Rock Lee stops - I may not even have much time to watch anime anyways


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Bleach returning? Yay.


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Bleach will probably resume then



oh god no


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 5, 2013)

If the series ends, it's because the manga author decided to make a new spin-off starring the akatsuki because the third volume starring akatsuki out sold the other two volumes by a land slide.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 5, 2013)

oh please don't crush this series


----------



## RBL (Mar 5, 2013)

rock lee spring time of youth ftw
dont want it to end already


----------



## Sunspear7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Is there an official statement confirming the end of Naruto SD?


----------



## Kony (Mar 6, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Is there an official statement confirming the end of Naruto SD?



No. 

It would be nice if some Naruto SD's staff comes back on Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 6, 2013)

would be funny if kabuto was lying and there was still several seasons left. 

When does this show air in japan? At what time of day and what channel?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 9, 2013)

nooo why the ending it? what series will take its place?


----------



## Bissen (Mar 9, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> would be funny if kabuto was lying and there was still several seasons left.
> 
> When does this show air in japan? At what time of day and what channel?



It's aired on TV Tokyo at 5.30PM every Tuesday, .


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2013)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> nooo why the ending it? what series will take its place?



if it is the crap that is called bleach, than i will hang myself 

i don't even watch the main series of naruto but i watch each minute of SD even when i already saw an episode in the manga. why end such a good thing?.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah, so rock lee was just made to fill in for bleach? 

Makes sense. At least the manga is ongoing


----------



## MageNinja10 (Mar 10, 2013)

NOOO!  I don't want it to end... I love the series so much. 
It's just so... FUNNY and it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Chaos Control (Mar 10, 2013)

Orochimaru got plenty of screen time so I can accept it ending.  I hope Edo Tensei makes it in somehow though because I think it has some comedic potential.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 12, 2013)

In the end, this wasn't a final chapter like most of us thought.
Tsunade is getting marriage interviews next week... great!

Once again, Orochimaru is the best part of the chapter, followed by TenTen and Kabuto's sane man moments. Lee and Neji are getting kinda repetitive and boring with the love/i*c*st jokes.
I find also lame that they forgot TenTen in White Day. She is the female part of the team and their best friend after all.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think Naruto SD is getting cancelled or its ending guys.


----------



## Miranger (Mar 13, 2013)

That was a weird episode that even orochi couldn't' save


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 13, 2013)

I laughed my ass of when Tobi was doing some make up in a skit 

TsunadexRaikage.. I can't believe it's actually happening lol O.O


----------



## Rosi (Mar 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I lol'd so much  



Such a pity it's ending


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 13, 2013)

Again, I don't think its ending. Do we have a schedule announcement to say its over?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 13, 2013)

Where does it say the series is ending?

I swear if Bleach takes its spot,


----------



## Chaos Control (Mar 13, 2013)

Kabuto told us.  For a comedic spinoff, it is extraordinary that it lasted this long.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 13, 2013)

lol, who knew that particular bunch of people would be the ones trying to take down White Day. I had thought it was some ridiculous Orochimaru or Akatsuki plot. I do prefer savory over sweet foods though, so that alternative White Day is perfect to me. xD 

Enjoyed seeing Orochimaru freaking out about something as usual though, poor guy.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> Where does it say the series is ending?
> 
> I swear if Bleach takes its spot,


 Oh god no


----------



## KevKev (Mar 14, 2013)

That'll be cool if Bleach comes back...with this still going on too lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

But there is still no announcement of Bleach amirite?

Maybe series is ending because they want quality animators to come back Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## Spica (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2013)

Spica said:


>



POST MORE DAMNIT!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 14, 2013)

Hidden Itachi Village.

This doesn't sound too OOC for me


----------



## Pirao (Mar 14, 2013)

Spica said:


>



LMAO. Where's that from?

And what's this thing you guys are saying that the series is ending? Please, say it's not true.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm really disappointed the series is ending without more akatsuki episodes. The director should take advantage of the fact all the akatsuki voice actors are back to participate. Another filler like the Deidara one maybe? Maybe the last episode will involve akatsuki in some way. Though I'm really surprised how quickly this team is able to make episodes. 

At least the author of the manga said he was going to involve Akatsuki a lot more. Especially how well the book they're in is selling.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 19, 2013)

Spica said:


>





Hidden Itachi village wtf lol

Akatsuki land is cool, I'd totally go there. Better than the garbage konoha village


----------



## LadyTenTen (Mar 19, 2013)

Next chapter is called Final Mission?
Is this really the end of Rock Lee Series?

It can't be, I loved today's episode about gambling with marriage interviews. This can't end.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2013)

Pirao said:


> LMAO. Where's that from?
> 
> And what's this thing you guys are saying that the series is ending? Please, say it's not true.



A new Nintendo 3DS game, Naruto Powerful Shippuuden.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 19, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> A new Nintendo 3DS game, Naruto Powerful Shippuuden.



Thanks. Too bad, I don't have 3DS


----------



## Cocochan (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you think if they find another time slot then they'll still continue the series?


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2013)

last episode and no orochimaru. just another marriage script?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm three episodes behind, I've got to catch up.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww, so the series is ending. I'm up-to the Yamato episode (Although i've skipped few ones i will return to later). Oro-zombies were awesome as hell XD.

My favorite episode of the series still remains the one where Kabuto betrays Orochimaru and join Rock Lee's team for his own purpose.

I will miss the series T_T


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm glad I get to experience the joys of having a wonderful adult musk! xD Can't say I miss out on having children at this point though. The idea of just watching after a normal one frightens me, nevermind one with the energy of Gai! I wonder how his parents did deal with him, lol. Love how Lee ended up being the opposite of a responsible adult. 

I actually kind of like the idea of Tsunade and the Raikage. And the entire gambling her future thing was great, lol. Glad things worked out for her without her getting blown up or anything bad happening.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

holy shit the first few minutes


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

giraf..... orochimaru :rofl

and it isn't the last episode 

next episode is about orochimaru and yamato 

and daaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, dat fight. sasuke was fucking badass in this fight


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

wow that was a good animation !!

I can't believe this is the last ep  good bye lee


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> wow that was a good animation !!
> 
> I can't believe this is the last ep  good bye lee



this isn't the last episode. there is a preview for next episode


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuck, it is the last episode


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 26, 2013)

SHIT, my favorite series is end


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 26, 2013)

OMFG THE FIRST HALF OF THE DAMN EPISODE IS EPIC SHIIT. 

To think they would blow a budget on the Lee episode, that was really awesome   I still don't get the giraffe though. And what the hell happened to the sauce anyway, I swear I saw akatsuki for one second and they're gone.

Lol @ Orochimaru blocking attacks for Lee. He just wants some spotlight




Addy said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuck, it is the last episode



 you got trolled 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ed17 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just wanted to say that the first part is gold 
is this episode really the end?


----------



## Sunspear7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally Yamato. :amazed

I was actually enjoying this more than the main series, sad to see it end.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

main series is shit. why can't they replace the filler parts with SD like funnies?


----------



## ed17 (Mar 26, 2013)

Addy said:


> main series is shit. why can't they replace the filler parts with SD like funnies?



even the first part of this episode is like 100x better than the whole 4th shinobi world war arc episodes


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea that was really intense 

Yamato finally talking in the end was 

Sad that it has to end. Maybe we'll see rock lee SD again one day.


----------



## PopoTime (Mar 26, 2013)

"I am Kirin" Oh god my sides


----------



## gershwin (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow the episode was epic :amazed


----------



## The Big G (Mar 26, 2013)

Gai and Kakashi became Gundams lol


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

and we would have seen an oroyamato episode 

well, at least the manga is still alive.... i think


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there a reason why the series has ended?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2013)

OMG, The first part was beyond epic! And when Orochimaru sacrificed himself i didn't knew how to feel. This scene was both hilarious and sad at the same time. (Although i was wondering what would Addy have to say about this).

"Kirin-desu" - dat Giraffe. 

The second part went like the normal manga chapter it was based on...except the second Orochimaru's Sacrifice (LMAO, I COULD LITERALLY NOT STOP LAUGHING THIS TIME~!). And Yamato at the end. This episode was brilliant, and ended on top-notch.

I'm going to miss the series 

BTW, did anyone notice Kuwabara from Yu Yu Hakusho in the preview? Afterall Studio Pierrot was behind YYH too. Dem Cameos.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Who knows, maybe the preview was correct?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Who knows, maybe the preview was correct?



Sadly not, it was only a joke preview T_T.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 26, 2013)

We won't know until next week, will we? Joke preview, get a new episode next week, etc.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to miss this anime.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Mar 26, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> I still don't get the giraffe though.



'Kirin' (麒麟), apart from being a mythical Chinese creature, literally means 'giraffe' in Japanese.

...well, that and the beer brand, of course.

Imagine a giant beer descending from the sky to crush your town... XD


----------



## RBL (Mar 26, 2013)

is the anime ending? why????????? noo


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't stop watching the episode. Manly tears are being shed right now. 

They better not replace it with that shitty series called Bleach.


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

oh my god ....i couldn't get over that moment when the animation looked like drug-over dose 

Orochimaru's screaming when he blocked that shoot-da-woop from sauce just killed me

...no hard feelings Addy



> They better not replace it with that shitty series called Bleach.


don't jinx it.


----------



## Cocochan (Mar 26, 2013)

I am so sad that my Tuesdays are gonna suck now. Why can't they do SD instead of main series fillers?  

But they still haven't animated some of the manga chapters of SoY, right? So much potential with this show - Sasuke, Akatsuki, Danzo, etc. Such a shame.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm certain the next time there is a show hiatus, the chibi naruto spin-off will come back to join us............ with akatsuki


----------



## Gold_guardian (Mar 26, 2013)

I felt really bad for Hinata in this episode seeing her get dejected in the back ground every time Naruto bad mouthed the Hyuuga clan


----------



## Marsala (Mar 26, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> OMG, The first part was beyond epic! And when Orochimaru sacrificed himself i didn't knew how to feel. This scene was both hilarious and sad at the same time. (Although i was wondering what would Addy have to say about this).
> 
> "Kirin-desu" - dat Giraffe.
> 
> ...



That's not Kuwabara, it's just some random delinquent in a Pompadour haircut.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 27, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> 'Kirin' (麒麟), apart from being a mythical Chinese creature, literally means 'giraffe' in Japanese.
> 
> ...well, that and the beer brand, of course.
> 
> Imagine a giant beer descending from the sky to crush your town... XD



that would be even funnier 

Kinda knew the word had something to do with the giraffe thing, thanks for clarifying though 



Gold_guardian said:


> I felt really bad for Hinata in this episode seeing her get dejected in the back ground every time Naruto bad mouthed the Hyuuga clan



I find that scene effing hilarious because of Naruto's reactions.


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

BEST


EPISODE


EVER

_simple..._

The first half anyways.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 28, 2013)

So when does the next rock lee chapter release? 

Last time we got kisame. Perhaps this time it will be Sasori & Deidara?


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 28, 2013)

The fighting scenes in this anime are better animated than those in the main series LOL


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> The fighting scenes in this anime are better animated than those in the main series LOL


I think you're missing the fact that those fights in the last episode were animated by the good animators from the main series


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 28, 2013)

lol, man, it was fun seeing everyone involved in going against Sasuke and then the derpy drawings of them as they talked about the last episode. But, ahh, Orochimaru, I died right alongside him, twice. xDDD


----------



## KevKev (Mar 29, 2013)

I REALLLLLY HOPE THE FIRST HALF (SASUKE DESTROYING KONOHA) IS LIKE THAT IN THE MANGA.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 30, 2013)

Is there any other streaming site than Crynchroll? Videos in that site download very slowly for me.


----------



## Bissen (Mar 30, 2013)

Not even CLOSE to enough Jiraiya 

I'll miss this show


----------



## Addy (Apr 1, 2013)

What crap will replace SD ?


----------



## Lalaka (Apr 2, 2013)

so it's true it's over ;_;


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2013)

No one answered me but what did replace SD?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2013)

Bleach replaces it no? Or are you talking about today?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 2, 2013)

Today. What is that show that replaced SD


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 2, 2013)

Addy said:


> No one answered me but what did replace SD?



I'm wondering the same thing. Somebody needs to know T_T


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2013)

My little pony friendship is magic. 

Lol jk I think it says somewhere here. Some cooking movie? lol I dunno but it's not bleach.

LOL INFORMATION ABOUT THE "next rock lee episode" here.

Naruto SD#51 blog post

I think this is an April fools joke by Studio Pierrot's Rock lee team. 

They even made concept art of Sasori and Deidara :rofl


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> My little pony friendship is magic.
> 
> Lol jk I think it says somewhere here. Some cooking movie? lol I dunno but it's not bleach.
> 
> ...



  

God has bestowed upon his mercy if this is true. 

Rock Leeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2013)

so does that mean it is not canceled?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2013)

No it's still cancelled. The thing with Yamato and Orochimaru was an april fools joke by Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> No it's still cancelled. The thing with Yamato and Orochimaru was an april fools joke by Studio Pierrot.



well, fuck my life


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2013)

At least the rock lee manga is ongoing. We're said to get more akatsuki.

 Cheer up


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> No it's still cancelled. The thing with Yamato and Orochimaru was an april fools joke by Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> At least the rock lee manga is ongoing. We're said to get more akatsuki.
> 
> Cheer up



its been a very long time since the last rock lee manga


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 2, 2013)

That's because the manga is monthly. But all the good episodes are based on the manga ones. Like the akatsuki episode


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 2, 2013)

I want that episode 52 dammit. I MEAN LOOK AT THAT, SASORI AND DEIDARA IN SCHOOL UNIFORMS WHILE YAMATO AND ORO ARE MAIN CHARS. 

Imho the anime>manga, but if there's more Akatsukis or Sasuke it's cool


----------



## Miranger (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG that last episode was amazing!
The whole first part I just kept yelling "WTF IS GOING ON!" figured it was some sort of dream until tenten piped up.  The animation was so good & those quick style changes were great.
Orochi dying twice was by far the funniest thing in the series.
Easily my favorite episode, too bad it had to be the last one


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Apr 5, 2013)

Too bad it's over!   The last episode was great! Sadly they put more effort in the first half's mock "final battle" than into some Shippuuden episodes >_> 
I heard the series ended with an overall good reception, maybe we can expect a new season someday


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 5, 2013)

As long as the rock lee manga continues to get attention (which is true since the last volume is selling like crazy according to the author) the anime will have a chance. I expect a new season when another show has hiatus


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Apr 5, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> As long as the rock lee manga continues to get attention (which is true since the last volume is selling like crazy according to the author) the anime will have a chance. I expect a new season when another show has hiatus



Yep, pretty much Akatsuki sells. Last chapter with Kisame & Itachi was really funny 

Damn, still can't get over the first half of the last episode. The 'doomsday' soundtrack was really, really awesome, hell, you could actually feel a little despair while watching Konoha get crushed (unlike Shipuuden, again. oh well)


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 5, 2013)

Akatsuki sells because they're awesome and everyone knows it.


----------



## Chaos Control (Apr 6, 2013)

Tenten's over 9000 face


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 6, 2013)

new rock lee chapter is out. A jokey love chapter. No akatsuki. Nothing to see here


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol love scroll. The real series would need a scroll like that to erase all hatred. 

But yea i want some akatsuki


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 7, 2013)

Chaos Control said:


> Tenten's over 9000 face



I would love to see Naruto Shippuden episode as like this. Episode 167 was close though. :rofl


----------



## KARASUTENGU (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, isn't the new chapter's title the name of the last ED (Icha Icha Chuu Chuu Kyapi Kyapi Rabu Rabu Suri Suri Doki Doki = Make-Out Kiss-Kiss Cutesy Lovey-Dovey Cuddly Heart-Throb )


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 7, 2013)

Friendzone is dark and lacks Akatsuki, right TenTen?


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 8, 2013)

KARASUTENGU said:


> Well, isn't the new chapter's title the name of the last ED (Icha Icha Chuu Chuu Kyapi Kyapi Rabu Rabu Suri Suri Doki Doki = Make-Out Kiss-Kiss Cutesy Lovey-Dovey Cuddly Heart-Throb )



what are you talking about ?! Is there another ep?


----------



## Innerhype (Apr 8, 2013)

Alas, that one speaks of the manga and not the anime 

Does anyone remember the moment when Lee was just about to finally confess his feeling for Sakura but all of a sudden a bee stung him on the hand and he ended up back-slapping her instead? 

*Hilarious!!*


----------



## RBL (Apr 9, 2013)

holy crap chapter number 51 was epic, those animation changes, rock lee vs sasuke, orochimaru dying twice lol. omg favorite episode so far.


----------



## Addy (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't be the only one who wanted the kisame x gai to be animated


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 9, 2013)

Addy said:


> I can't be the only one who wanted the kisame x gai to be animated



You aren't. The chapter was full of awesome interactions between two of them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 19, 2013)

Did team taka appeared in an episode?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 19, 2013)

^Episode 47


----------



## Inverted Smile (Apr 19, 2013)

I got to admit I really enjoyed this spin off. It was just so funny! I could quite easily rewatch a lot of the series again especially the Infiltrate Akatsuki's Hideout episode and the episode with the Strawmen Rangers.

The final episode was excellent. The wee fight with Lee and Sasuke was entertaining and that whole episode was really random. I hope there will be another season.


----------



## Bissen (Apr 19, 2013)

I want it to come back, too 

Moar Jiraiya, this time!


----------



## Cocochan (Apr 22, 2013)

^ And more Akatsuki and Team Taka!

Well, the manga's still getting updated. But honestly, the anime's so much better.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 22, 2013)

^Really? I felt the funniest episodes were the ones team taka/akatsuki were in. And those scenes were from the manga


----------



## Lalaka (Apr 26, 2013)

does anyone know if there's a plan for viz to dub this series? i want it i want it steve blum omg


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 26, 2013)

^ It's very unlikely. Naruto Shippuden hardly gets enough views in America since it's not on TV  so having a spin-off show dubbed that's also not on TV would seem like a waste of time/money. Maybe a couple years from now.


----------



## Xeogran (May 6, 2013)

I've been listening to " Give Lee Give Lee Rock Lee " and "Twinkle Twinkle" lately and i realized on how much i miss this show.  

Rock Lee & his Ninja Pals already feels nostalgic. Especially when i remember the first episode and when i heard Hironobu Kageyama singing for Naruto.

It ended in an instant. So many potentials to be had...they should continue it someday.
Although the ending managed to bring a tear to my eye. Studio Pierrot, you did really well.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 6, 2013)

We still have monthly manga chapters.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## RBL (May 6, 2013)

Dat lee vs sasuke was epic.


----------



## Bissen (May 6, 2013)

I listen to it every day. I rip the audio from anime I like, and listen to it instead of music. Makes for great listening comprehension practice (in Japanese studies), and it's Hella funny.

I believe I get weird looks from time to time, when I get to especially funny moments, and can't hold a giggle in :teehee


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 7, 2013)

I just noticed that Orochimaru's death in the last eps is a remix of Piccolo's death in DBZ Saiyan Saga, down to Orochimaru's lines.


----------



## Inverted Smile (May 7, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> Dat lee vs sasuke was epic.



I got to admit that was pretty awesome. I would have liked to have seen more.
I may have to watch the final episode again!


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2013)

Fuck shippuden fillers. Give us SD episodes instead


----------



## Thimbleberry (May 11, 2013)

I miss this show like nobody's business. 


I'm going to go watch the wig episode to cheer myself up.


----------



## Bishamon (May 12, 2013)

Aww series is over? I actually didn't know


Addy said:


> Fuck shippuden fillers. Give us SD episodes instead


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wait, is the manga over too? It's last chapter didn't say it ended nor did it seem like it. 

But it hasn't updated in several months. Did the magazine fail or...? 

WHERE ARE THE AKATSUKI CHAPTERS I WAS PROMISED!?!?!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 4, 2013)

From the official .

*Naruto SD Rock Lee Springtime of Youth is coming back!*

_Naruto SD Rock Lee Springtime of Youth will start once again on October 1st (Tuesday)!

It will be broadcast on TV Tokyo Kei, every Tuesday from 6 o'clock in the evening!_


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 4, 2013)

This is great news.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 4, 2013)

Not happy at all. I hope it's a re-broadcast.


----------



## G (Sep 4, 2013)

> will start once again


doesnt mean new episodes


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Sep 4, 2013)

G said:


> doesnt mean new episodes



Awww... you're right.

I checked their , and they hurried to specify that they're all old episodes.

Pity, since by now there are so many new chapters that could be animated...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 4, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From the official .
> 
> *Naruto SD Rock Lee Springtime of Youth is coming back!*
> 
> ...



sefdgmsdfx,gnd,mfgnd,mfgnk,

YEEEEEEES

Edit:

oh. Just Reruns

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow Cake. After you quoted that post I had high hopes too.
Then I read yours.


----------



## Hiatus (Sep 5, 2013)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Awww... you're right.
> 
> *I checked their , and they hurried to specify that they're all old episodes.
> *
> Pity, since by now there are so many new chapters that could be animated...







Why...why did you have to get my hopes up like that, only to crush it so brutally?


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2013)

why?.....

بأي ذنب نعامل هكذا؟  

I am so sad, I can only express said sadness in arabic


----------

